# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  Bê tông - Epoxy CNC

## Khoa C3

Xin giới thiệu với các cụ 1 "công trình thế kỷ" - dự án treo của em  :Big Grin: .

Gom đồ đã hơn 1 năm nhưng cảm hứng chửa tới nên cứ tà tà mỗi tháng làm 1 tẹo, thôi thì tới giờ có tý gọi là chút thành tựu chụp vài cái ảnh khoe chơi chơi lấy hứng làm tiếp.

Máy có khung bằng bê tông cốt thép kết hợp epoxy lung tung, hành trình XYZ 500x400x400, kích thước phủ bì : dài rộng cao 1300x600x1900. Dự kiến tầm 3 tấn đổ lại.


Sắt hàn khung là sắt xây dựng fi 18





Kết hợp hỗn độn với sắt tấm 16-20-25



Thêm hình lăng nhăng cho dễ hình dùng kích thước



Mặt bích Y hơi bé



Vì là dự án treo nên các cụ ráng đợi tà tà xem ảnh tiếp nhé.

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, cnclaivung, conga, emptyhb, Ga con, Gamo, huyquynhbk, mig21, nhatson, occutit, ppgas, solero, vanlam1102

----------


## occutit

Công trình thế kỷ đây rồi  :Smile: )

----------


## emptyhb

Ôi, con máy khủng khiếp  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Gamo

Tượng đài thế kỷ cho anh em noi theo  :Big Grin:

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## anhcos

Trông khung máy khủng thế kia mà hành trình nhỏ thế Khoa.

----------


## Khoa C3

Ray X dài 900, Y 800 nên hành trinh như vậy thôi anh.

400x500 là dư nhu cầu của em rồi anh, mấy tấm sắt dài dài là khung của cái cẩu trục đặt bên cạnh máy để đưa phôi lên bàn máy gia công, tất nhiên là khi máy xong  :Big Grin: .

Nó đã được hàn thành dầm chữ I



để treo cái này

----------


## solero

Cụ làm cẩu trục trước là sáng suốt đó. Như mấy lão làm Cờ phờ rêm full sắt thép giờ chắc còng lưng hết rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

@Solero: hông dám còng đâu, lỡ phóng lao con C rồi theo lao đuối quá, hức hức

@KhoaC3: em chưa hiểu bác làm nguyên khối thế sao gia công được cái trụ Z ta.

Nhà xưởng cụ rộng rãi quá chứ không phải như nhà em giờ phải mang ra sân.

Theo kinh nghiệm của em thì không nên hàn cái dầm như thế, vì vướng khúc giữa con bọ không chạy qua được (làm bọ bám vào vành dưới của dầm I chạy ngon hơn bám mặt trên (làm mặt trên đắt hơn, ma sát 2 bên nhiều hơn nên khó chạy hơn). Cái dầm này sao không mua I chừng 160-180 là OK, dài 3m tải được khoảng max 3T. E làm con bọ này giá chừng gần 400k cho cái palang 1T của e (chưa có trong hình, cần thì chiều về e chộp):
 - 2 miếng sắt 200x150 dày 16mm giá 110k
 - 4 bạc đạn 6304 cũ giá 20k/cái
 - 1 cây sắt phi 20 làm trục bạc đạn dài chừng gang tay giá 10k, thêm 8 cái rongden đệm 10k nữa, 1 đoạn ống phi trong 16 dài cũng chừng 2 tấc rưỡi giá 25k, 2 con ốc M16 dài 120mm + tán giá 48k, que hàn (tổng cộng mớ này 100k).
 - 1 mũi khoan 20mm (nhà chưa có ) giá 60k, sơn 28k.

Cái chân e làm hết chừng 700k. Cái palang hồi trước không nhớ mua 1t hay 1t5 gì đó quên mất, nói chung cỡ 2t5 - 3t thì có được cái mà xài. Nhà cũng có cái palang điện tải max 900kg chạy bằng động cơ 12V mà lười làm quá, chứ cái này chạy tiện lợi, êm ái, không phải kéo rẹt rẹt điếc tai như cái palang cơ. 

Thanks

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Khoa C3

Dầm chữ I như cụ nói em sợ chịu không nổi với đồ của em, trên cái dầm của em hiện tại móc 1 palang 1 tấn và 1 palang 2 tấn tương lai sẽ có 1 cái 5 tấn nữa nhưng chưa mua được hàng ngon.

----------


## Ga con

Hi cụ,
Dùng dầm có sẵn có nhiều lợi thế hơn, em liệt kê sơ sơ nhé:
 - Thép dầm cán theo thớ dọc, nên hạt kéo theo chiều này -> ổn định hơn. Còn thép tấm không rõ chiều cán. Hơn nữa tiêu chuẩn thép hình là CT5 còn tôn tấm thông thường là CT3, tải thấp hơn.
 - Tiết diện I thép hình là tối ưu (tiết kiệm vật liệu nhất). Chưa kể nếu dùng thép tấm hàn thành I mà không hàn hết toàn bộ thì còn yếu hơn.
 - Rẻ hơn (e mua đồ cũ thép hình có 12-13k/kg, còn thép tấm cắt ra là 15kg, mua mới thì thép hình đắt hơn nhưng em toàn xài hàng cũ). Cái dầm của em I 12 dài gần 2m5 em mua có hơn 250k một chút (10k/kg, rẻ hơn một chút do e quen), hàng tư bản cũ.

Kinh nghiệm em test kha khá: với cái I 12 (như cái của em đang xài) dài 2m5 chịu tải được 1.5MT, em đang dùng palang 1T. Nếu dài cỡ 3m, tải 5MT thì chỉ cần cỡ I 19/20 là quá ổn.

Thanks,

----------

anhcos

----------


## Khoa C3

Em thích hàn hơn, nó theo kích thước và tải mình lựa chọn. Nhà em có sẵn I đúc dày nhưng to và nặng không ổn lắm. Về giá thì em không ngại vì dạo này sắt rẻ rồi, sắt tấm mua cả khổ 9k/kg, cắt là 12k còn sắt cũ thì 6k/kg và tất cả chở tận nhà. Cả cái khung máy trên kia em làm hết 500k thôi, còn cái đống sắt tấm đó 3triệu(trong hình vẫn chưa chụp hết sắt em mua).

----------


## Ga con

Con bọ của em.



Làm tất giá khoảng nửa so với đi mua (họ chào em 650k cho 1 con cũ tháo từ cẩu).

Con lăn họ chế tạo có góc côn theo đúng góc của cây I. Con của em không có áo nên bạc đạn tiếp xúc trực tiếp với ray luôn, nhưng chỉ tiếp xúc 1 đoạn ngoài cùng thôi. Nhưng nhiêu đây cũng đủ tải khoảng 4MT tĩnh, 1.5MT tải động.

=> con làm theo kiểu của em thì phù hợp với cái của cụ KhoaC3, còn cái con đi mua thì phù hợp với cái của em, nhưng đắt nên e không mua  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

anhcos, CKD, Khoa C3, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## Khoa C3

Update tiến độ rùa, 10 ngày chưa hàn xong cái bệ Z

----------


## phuongmd

Mình có í kiến
Mình thấy cái cốt thép có vẻ ít thép quá bác khổ ác 3 ah. Trông nó như kiểu công trình bị rút ruột ý (nói ko phải bác bỏ quá) chứ nhìn cái hàng rào thép kia nó còn dầy hơn.
Hay bác cho ít xà cừ hay pạch đàn hay ít tre vô cốt cho nó đỡ tốn xi măng. He he.

----------


## Khoa C3

Tính em nó thực dụng bác ợ, những chỗ chịu tải kéo uốn xoắn thì em cho đủ, chỗ nào chịu tải đè thì khỏi cần.

----------


## Khoa C3

Chuẩn bị lên thớt.

----------

emptyhb, Ga con, Gamo, mig21, nhatson, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## emptyhb

Hình như vẫn còn thiếu ảnh của 1 chiến sĩ nữa?

----------


## Khoa C3

Sau 1 ngày chiến đấu em đã có 1 khối bê tông:

----------

anhcos, CKD, Ga con, Gamo, mig21, solero, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em thêm cái vi-déo cho thêm phần sinh động đậy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Làm cái lễ cúng hơi bị nặng







Để bác cáo các cụ rằng cục bê tông đã khô, sắp lên đĩa được roài

----------

TRI_THANH_CNC

----------


## duytrungcdt

bê tông eboxy mua đâu thế các bác chỉ em với ạ
thank

----------


## hoahong102

sang năm bán con fanuc đi nghiên cứu làm một con như này cho nó ghớm :d

----------


## Khoa C3

Mất mợ nó nửa ngày mới lắp xong được cặp ray Z.

----------

biết tuốt, emptyhb, Gamo, occutit, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

ôi thần linh ơi , cặp ray và cây thươc ceramic em mua , chú máy mắn vì có anh đấy nhé.

----------

Gamo, Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Anh có nhớ nhầm vụ cây thước không, hàng new đấy.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Gamo

Ôi thần linh ơi, hèn chi tao kiếm cây thước của tao hoài ko thấy đâu hết

----------


## Khoa C3

Cây thước này là cụ Gamo phím cho cụ Mechanic là em cần 1 cây thước dài.
Có thần linh chứng giám! Cụ Nam đang nợ em 1 cây thước nhé, hehehe.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

còn phia , cây thước của ku và cây thước anh mua cho anh Tuấn hói là tháo ra từ cái máy trong ngành điện tử , nó là ray trượt đệm khí xem như độ chính xác khá cao , còn nói thước mới là lường gạt nhau à ? anh mua 2 cây , còn cây của em là dài hơn một tí , anh thấy hết nhu cầu nên không mua cây đó , ai đó mua và bán cho em thôi , tui là con ma lượn lờ bên đó thì cái món gì mà không nhớ .

Anh tường em mượn thước của anh Tuấn nên tưởng là mình mua thôi đó mà . À tui nợ gì chú , tui nói cố gắng tìm thôi mà , chừng nào có cái món khác tui hú cho. Mai mốt canh me bàn đá , ray đá tui gom về bán cho anh em để dành canh ray chơi , có biết anh em cần đâu.

----------

nhatson

----------


## longdq

Bác ơi bác canh được cục đá căn thì ới em với ạ.  Đang thừm quá

----------


## Nam CNC

qua tết em thấy em phang liền cho , em thì bình dân , lấy miếng thép của nhật được mài canh cũng ok lắm , phay tròn ra tròn luôn đó , xài mach3 mà thước số cũng không thấy sai lệch luôn, quan trọng là kiên nhẫn , cố hết mức có thể.

Mấy miếng sắt mà anh em bán đều được mài hết đó , em tưởng phay ai dè gặp cao nhân nói là mài đó , do mài kiểu mặt đầu nên cứ tưởng là vết phay hèn gì thấy kim nó đứng yên .


có 1 miếng sắt khá chuẩn, mài láng o , nó là chi tiết bệ máy mài cnc nên độ chuẩn em nghĩ phải 0.005mm, bác Siêunhím đang giữ để canh máy , em cho bác ấy mượn , nếu bác cần cứ liên lạc bác ấy mượn tiếp nha , em chỉ muốn món đó ai xài xong cho anh em khác mượn tiếp là ok. miếng đó cỡ 350-350mm, chuẩn như cái bàn map ấy.

----------


## Khoa C3

Sau một ngày nỗ lực với 3 palang xích và sự trợ giúp nhiệt tình của cụ hoahong, em nó đã đứng nghiêm trang, nhìn bắt đầu giống cái máy  :Wink:

----------

emptyhb

----------


## hung1706

> Mai mốt canh me bàn đá , ray đá tui gom về bán cho anh em để dành canh ray chơi , có biết anh em cần đâu.


Hơ hơ cái bàn đá cỡ nhỏ thì hổng có chứ cỡ đại thì có 3 4 cái (800 x 1000 x 40 - có thể to hơn) lỗ ốc đầy đủ. Em tuổi nhỏ sức yếu nên ngắm chơi thôi kakaka

----------


## thuhanoi

> Sau một ngày nỗ lực với 3 palang xích và sự trợ giúp nhiệt tình của cụ hoahong, em nó đã đứng nghiêm trang, nhìn bắt đầu giống cái máy


Định đổ thêm 1 lớp bêtong nữa hả bác (thấy râu ria bồm xồm)

----------


## Khoa C3

Chuẩn men.

----------


## Tuấn

Chít rùi, nhìn mấy con trượt mới nhớ, mấy lần định qua chỗ cụ chơi tiện thể đưa cụ 2 con trượt mà quên béng, cụ Khoa còn cần không ? hay mấy hôm tết rảnh rang em chạy xuống chỗ cụ nhỉ ?

----------

Khoa C3, zentic

----------


## CKD

Động viên tinh thần. Epoxy Granite CNC chuẩn công nghiệp

----------

josphamduy

----------


## Khoa C3

1 tẹo tiến bộ:

Xích tải đối trọng


Bôi trơn ray, vitme


Và sờ... pín

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## solero

> 


Phần bên dưới sờ pín chăc phải có thêm underwear để giữ cái lòi dài dài nữa chứ phải không ạ?

----------


## Khoa C3

Chắc chắn rồi.

----------


## Ga con

Đang hoành tráng tự nhiên nhìn cái sờ pín em hơi bị tụt hứng, hic hic.

Thanks.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Đang hoành tráng tự nhiên nhìn cái sờ pín em hơi bị tụt hứng, hic hic.
> 
> Thanks.


Em nghĩ cụ ấy hay điêu khắc nên cần tốc hơn là lực ah  :Smile:

----------


## emptyhb

> Em nghĩ cụ ấy hay điêu khắc nên cần tốc hơn là lực ah


Em lại nghĩ tung hàng nởm để câu tài trợ

----------


## hung1706

Hehe con nào dỏm thì em không biết chứ con này mà dỏm thì...đừng bỏ, cho em xin  :Smile: )
Nói về cả tốc độ và lực thì con này nhắm chừng phang nhôm đồng hơi ngọt đấy ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

con đó hàng chuyên nghiệp mấy cha , dùng hơi dầu , giải nhiệt nước , 6 bạc đạn 7xxx , 4 cái ở cái ống 7907 , 2 cái 7905 phía sau , ăn tới sắt thép luôn chứ mà nhôm với đồng gì , em nó full thép , cái vỏ nhôm chỉ là áo giải nhiệt nước . 20Krpm, 3kw.

----------


## Ga con

Con này gọi là phay thì chỉ dao nhỏ nhỏ thôi, bạc 79** thì chỉ phù hợp cho khắc, hoặc chạy hsm.
Trong khi bo đì cơ bắp, ray con lăn, tổng thể chạy hsm chưa chắc ngon bằng ray bi, nhìn thấy không tương xứng rồi. Thà như con cũ lại hợp nhãn hơn.

Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

thì hắn chơi HSM đó , còn thực tế thì hắn tính sau , em nghĩ thằng cha chế cháo này cũng dữ lắm , tuổi trẻ nên nó trâu lắm nên gọi là trẻ trâu hohoho. theo thông tin trao đổi , con này đúng là chạy kim loại mềm , điêu khắc nhưng do ray mua rẻ quá ráp vào cho nó cơ bắp đó.

----------


## Khoa C3

Lắp gần xong cái bệ Y, up 1 phát

----------

anhcos, Ga con, Gamo, Mr.L, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## ronaldinho_07

FS5MG em thấy nên đem vô cho có tinh thần  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Lắp tới đây mới phát hiện ra mềnh còn thiếu đồ điện.

----------

Ga con, ppgas, thuannguyen, thuhanoi

----------


## thuannguyen

Thích cái eto của bác.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## hoahong102

quên hôm đổ bê tông không khắc cái BIA bằng đồng ghi chú mấy dòng đặt chìm rồi đổ bê tông đợi trăm năm sau nó mòn ít bê tông mới hiện ra

----------


## Khoa C3

Sản phẩm đầu tiên: Thép C45.

----------

anhcos, emptyhb, Ga con, Gamo, nhatson, ppgas, thuannguyen, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## hoahong102

ặc, đã chạy rồi ah

----------


## Khoa C3

Theo yêu cầu của một số thành phần..."cộm cán", em làm cái video phá thô bậy bạ.

Phôi C45 fi 81, Dao D8 S7200 F2000, step over 0.5, Mastercam Dynamic Mill.

Trong quá trình quay, tay em bị phoi tấn công nên góc máy hơi bị run, các cụ thông cảm nhá.

----------

CKD, emptyhb, Ga con, hoang.design, huuminhsh, Nam CNC, nhatson, occutit, thuannguyen, znk13z

----------


## saudau

Bác cho mình mạo muội hỏi tí, sao mà cái ống tưới nguội nó tè chổ khác vậy?

----------


## Khoa C3

Do quay video "không che" em phải để nó phun chỗ khác ko thì bắn tứ tung bác ợ.

----------


## Nam CNC

không uổng công tui săn tìm đồ ngon cho chú.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## thuannguyen

Lập trình bằng pm gì mà hay vậy bác.

----------


## Khoa C3

Bác mải xem không đọc  rồi.

----------


## hoahong102

phôi bay kiểu này đến chơi ko dám tháo nồi cơm điện ra đâu

----------


## Mr.L

a Khoa C3 ơi làm 1 bài  review chia sẽ  về HSM đi anh 
Cảm ơn anh ^^

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái khoản chứ nghĩa của em nó hơi trần chuồng, viết dài dài là bí lắm, đại loại em xem video quảng cáo các hãng ở youtube rồi làm theo thôi.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

chú chém gió kinh thiệt , tui là tui cứ cổ điển mà phang cho nó lành ( nói thiệt ngu bỏ mẹ có biết xài đâu , thôi cắp sách đi học Hiệp râu đây ).

----------


## Khoa C3

Cổ điểm chạy file lớn lâu lắm, nhất là máy DIY yếu, dao bé.

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## cuongmay

> a Khoa C3 ơi làm 1 bài  review chia sẽ  về HSM đi anh 
> Cảm ơn anh ^^


công việc của bác Khoa hái ra tiền mới chạy kiểu này chứ bạn là "sinh viên nghèo  hiếu học" thì không đú được đâu ,dao của bác ấy mấy trăm 1 con hơi mòn là bỏ còn bọn mình chơi truyền thống thì chỉ cần dao mấy chục mài đi mài lại hết me thì mài thành cái đục không vứt đi đâu tí nào.
đại khái chạy kiểu này người ta ăn sâu khoảng 2.5 đường kính  dao nhưng chỉ liếm vài dem liều thì liếm 1-2mm nhưng coi chừng đứt lưỡi( ngược lại kiểu truyền thống chỉ ăn sâu vài dem nhưng cạp gần hết con dao) . ưu điểm kiểu phay này là lực cắt xéo từ dưới lên trên ,lượng phôi được chia nhỏ kéo dài nên máy yếu chút vẫn khá êm ,thời gian gia công nhanh hơn kiểu truyền thống . .. khuyết điểm so gia công truyền thông là khi phay mặt dốc để lại độ nhấp nhô lớn nên mặc dù phá nhanh nhưng phải thêm công đoạn dọn lại nên vẫn không lợi nhiều,và quan trọng nhất là dao mòn 1 đoạn dài nên hầu như bỏ cả con dao  trong khi gia công truyền thống chỉ cần mài nhẹ phần mũi là chiến tiếp,phải có khí nén thổi ba via ở các hốc hẹp nếu không me dao nó nghiền ba via sẽ bị mẻ nhanh chóng, ba via bị cắt mỏng , dài nên sẵc lẻm phay xong dọn bàn máy thì khốn khổ khốn nạn  .....chút kiến thức mình suy ra trong quá trình đứng máy không biết có gì sai sót mong các bác chỉ giáo.

----------

anhcos, GORLAK

----------


## hoahong102

> công việc của bác Khoa hái ra tiền mới chạy kiểu này chứ bạn là "sinh viên nghèo  hiếu học" thì không đú được đâu ,dao của bác ấy mấy trăm 1 con hơi mòn là bỏ còn bọn mình chơi truyền thống thì chỉ cần dao mấy chục mài đi mài lại hết me thì mài thành cái đục không vứt đi đâu tí nào.
> đại khái chạy kiểu này người ta ăn sâu khoảng 2.5 đường kính  dao nhưng chỉ liếm vài dem liều thì liếm 1-2mm nhưng coi chừng đứt lưỡi( ngược lại kiểu truyền thống chỉ ăn sâu vài dem nhưng cạp gần hết con dao) . ưu điểm kiểu phay này là lực cắt xéo từ dưới lên trên ,lượng phôi được chia nhỏ kéo dài nên máy yếu chút vẫn khá êm ,thời gian gia công nhanh hơn kiểu truyền thống . .. khuyết điểm so gia công truyền thông là khi phay mặt dốc để lại độ nhấp nhô lớn nên mặc dù phá nhanh nhưng phải thêm công đoạn dọn lại nên vẫn không lợi nhiều,và quan trọng nhất là dao mòn 1 đoạn dài nên hầu như bỏ cả con dao  trong khi gia công truyền thống chỉ cần mài nhẹ phần mũi là chiến tiếp,phải có khí nén thổi ba via ở các hốc hẹp nếu không me dao nó nghiền ba via sẽ bị mẻ nhanh chóng, ba via bị cắt mỏng , dài nên sẵc lẻm phay xong dọn bàn máy thì khốn khổ khốn nạn  .....chút kiến thức mình suy ra trong quá trình đứng máy không biết có gì sai sót mong các bác chỉ giáo.


Bạn Nói có chút không ổn:
- Dao kia hơn trăm thôi :d, mà đúng là dùng dao tốt chạy kiểu này mới ngọt! nếu chọn đúng chế độ kiểu này rất bền dao, vì dao có thời gian nghỉ nhiều chứ ko tỳ phôi liên tục sinh nhiệt nhiều, quan trọng với anh em là dùng đến độ thì vứt ko phải mài, vì ít người mài dc me cạnh.
- tiết diện dao ăn phôi kiểu ăn truyền thống 75% D x chiều sâu 1 lớp cắt, trong khi kiểu này là stepdown(ăn sâu) X stepover(ăn ngang) ; ( vd kiểu cũ dao 10 ăn sâu 0,2 là: 7,5 x0,2= 1.5mm2//// kiểu này(ăn sâu 10, ngang 0,35) 10x0,35=3.5mm2)  theo như Delcam nói tiết kiệm 60-75% time nếu dùng dao cùng đường kính

-Kiểu này rất phù hợp: 1 với người lười thay dao, 2 với những sp có pocket nhiều chỗ to nhỏ khác nhau khi đó dùng dao nhỏ mà ăn nhanh tuơng đuơng dao to trong khi chỉ dùng 1 dao 

Power mill 2016 mục phá chọn vortex thay vì offset với rester, matercam hỏng bít xài. 

với máy thay dao tự động cứ chơi kết hợp dao to rồi dao bé dần cũng vẫn có lợi thế trong trường hợp gia công pocket to: Vd đào cái hố to 100x200 vác dao quạt 50 ra ăn 1 lớp 0,2 thôi, còn các góc cho dao nhỏ ăn lại, như thế kiểu gì dao 10 cũng ko đuổi kịp

----------


## Khoa C3

Đính chính với bác cuongmay tý chút, dao em toàn hàng china new 100k/con em không hoang tới mức mòn 1 tý vứt đi đâu nhé, mòn me cạnh thì mài ăn mặt đầu vô tư.
Bác bẩu phay độ dốc nhấp nhô lớn thì chắc chắn bác chưa dùng hết các đường kiểu HSM 3d rồi, với lại chạy kiểu truyền thống thì cũng phá phá thô rồi chạy tinh, không lẽ bỏ qua chạy tinh thì em chịu. Với hoàn cảnh của em gia công tấm không đột, chạy HSM tiết kiệm ít nhất 1/2 thời gian so với truyền thống. Vấn đề độ bền dao em cũng thử nhiều rồi, chạy HSM 3 bộ khuôn chưa phải mài dao còn kiều kia thì mài hơi nhiều (vật liệu chủ yếu S50C và SKD). TÍnh tới thời gian mài dao, thời gian gia công thì 100k con dao china kia chắc không là gì nữa. Quan điểm của em máy hỏng có thể sửa hoặc mua cái khác, dao hỏng vứt mua con khác nhưng không mua được thời gian.

----------


## Nam CNC

HSM hiểu quả hơn truyền thống là điều hiển nhiên , nó được phát triển và chứng minh thực tế rồi , do đó các hãng thi đua đưa ra các cách chạy HSM trong phần cam của mình .

Nhưng nó chỉ hiệu quả hơn truyền thống trong cái mục phay thô hay phá thô thôi , còn các công đoạn khác phải thực hiện như cũ chẳng khác gì , nếu tính ra tổng thể nó chỉ giúp hiệu quả về thời gian là 5-10% mà thôi , có cái tạp chí chuyên về cơ khí tồng kết như thế sau khi tổng kết các kết quả của các loại cam HSM

còn cái hại là nó sẽ hao mòn ray và Visme hơn truyền thống.


Ví dụ tại sao trong chạy dấu đồng của em , em không chọn HSM vì dấu của e nhiều hốc nhỏ , phức tạp , nếu chọn HSM thì lại hiệu quả ngược , em biết chọn dao và chiến lược đi dao của riêng mình và kết quả thì về thời gian em có thể nói em chạy nhanh từ 3-5 lần so với thị trường bên ngoài.

----------


## Ga con

Cơ bản nhất của HSM khác so với conventional là lượng ăn dao nhỏ hơn và tốc độ cao hơn. Dùng được dao nhỏ với lượng ăn dao tương đương dao lớn, trong khi dao nhỏ rẻ tiền hơn nhiều; Chạy êm nên ít mẻ dao hơn, máy yếu cũng chạy được => kinh tế hơn.

Máy mạnh có điều kiện chơi dao to chạy kiểu conventional em thấy cũng không thua HSM.

Bác Khoa cho em xin tên & mã con dao với. Em thấy màu đỏ đồng hơi lạ. 

Thanks.

----------


## Khoa C3

Màu nhìn qua ảnh có vẻ nguy hiểm nhưng nhìn thực tế bằng cảm giác biết ngay là dao đểu. Link mua con này ở taobao nè https://world.taobao.com/item/520815....7700824.w4002
Bỏ mẹ rồi hôm trước em mua có 25 tệ sao giờ tăng giá thế này.

----------


## cuongmay

> Màu nhìn qua ảnh có vẻ nguy hiểm nhưng nhìn thực tế bằng cảm giác biết ngay là dao đểu. Link mua con này ở taobao nè https://world.taobao.com/item/520815....7700824.w4002
> Bỏ mẹ rồi hôm trước em mua có 25 tệ sao giờ tăng giá thế này.


dao bác đặt hàng nó ship cho mình luôn hả? tại mình thấy dao 6mm mua ngoài tạ uyên 90.000 chạy trên 5000rpm là mòn nhanh lắm nên nghĩ dao bác đắt tiền mới chạy được vậy .

----------


## Ga con

Kêu hơi to do spindle chưa đủ nặng, nhưng dao ăn không tưới nguội mà được thế là ngon rồi bác. Ngon hơn nhiều so với mấy cái dao Korea giả đồng giá bán trong này nhiều.
Dao cầm nặng tay không cụ  :Wink: .

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Phần lớn máy CNC theo em là chạy 2D & 2.5D đó đại ca Nam CNC.
Vụ chạy 3D chỉ thường thấy trong khuôn mẫu, chi tiết cơ khí thường không phan tâm đến mấy cái này, trừ khi muốn thể hiện.

Trong gia công chi tiết cơ khí em thấy chỉ dừng ở mức chamfer vắt góc hoặc bo tròn. Mà làm việc này có dao chuyên của nó rồi.
Thiết kế chi tiết cơ khí thì thường là tập trung vào tính năng vận hành, để sản xuất được tiết kiệm thì mẫu mã cũng được tối giản để giảm thiểu thời gian gia công. Nếu muốn hình thức bóng bẩy thì thường được đúc, dập v.v...  ra rồi gia công lại các bề mặt lắp ghép.

----------


## Khoa C3

Dao cầm cảm giác nặng như dao jav, người ta gia công cái chuôi ẩu(chắc cố tình) để mình nhìn vào là biết hàng lởm ngay, được cái phần me cắt chính xác dùng doa lỗ định vị hoặc nhét bi tốt.
Không hiểu sao quay video tiếng dao lại to như thế, cụ để ý cái tiếng xoạt xoạt là của gối WBK20 dòng heavyload trục Y khô mỡ phát ra, thực tế tiếng này lớn hơn tiếng dao kha khá.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Thank cụ.
Để hồi nào em nhờ cẩu về ít dùng xem sao.
Tiếng rít mỗi khi retract em tưởng của step chứ cụ.

Thanks.

----------


## huuminhsh

bác làm máy chạy ngon như hàng tu bản rồi .chúc mừng bác !đầu tư thêm cái thẩm mỹ với cái vỏ nữa là tuyệt vời  :Big Grin: 
Gia công kiểu HSM:
-ưu: em rất thích kiểu chạy dao nhanh vì con dao ăn 1 lượng phôi xác định không bao h ăn hơn ,lực cắt thấp ,dao mòn đều (bảo vệ dao) tốc độ nhanh vào góc rất tốt êm ,ít rung gây gợn sóng (dao ngón D6 có thể vào góc R3 vô tư) (dùng phá thô rất nhanh)
-nhược :lúc lập trình máy tính sử lý lâu pà cố (nhưng hợp với mấy bác hút thuốc .click run 1 cái thò tay châm điếu thuốc xong hết điếu là vừa đẹp ^^) các trục làm việc nhiều hơn dung lượng code lớn hơn
với gia công truyền thống thì ngược lại +1 điểm trừ dù có chọn bước tiến dao 70 % hay 50% thì phát đầu nó cũng ăn 100% tất .ứng dụng chạy tinh (khỏe cho người lập trình )
có chút ngu kiến vậy mấy bác đừng chê cười  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoahong102

đúng là máy tính pentum thì chờ nó tính từ sáng xong ăn xong cơm tối là vừa, mà máy tính ngon thì cũng mất 10 phút

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy ông chọn phương pháp mới thì cố gắng sắm cái máy mới đi , cứ xài máy cũ chi rồi than thở ....

anh em lưu ý HSM chỉ có ứng dụng vào cái phần chạy thô hay phá thô thôi , ngoài ra các công đoạn khác chưa có cái gì mới hiệu quả hơn , nên HSM chỉ là 1 giải pháp nho nhỏ trong tổng quá trình gia công thôi , việc chạy HSM nó đòi hỏi thêm 1 số thứ mà không phải cái máy nào áp dụng cũng hiệu quả.

tốc độ F nhanh , gia tốc lớn , dao xịn , spindle cao tốc , những máy đời xưa thôi thì cứ phương pháp cũ mà làm đừng đua đòi chi mệt , cố gắng đưa vào cho nó chạy nó cũng rề rề chẳng hơn gì cách truyền thống.

----------

Khoa C3, occutit

----------


## Khoa C3

Hình như là nhôm

----------

CKD, cnclaivung, GORLAK

----------


## cnclaivung

em cũng rất mê cái máy của bác, mà em chưa định nghĩa được bác chơi betong cốt thép hay eppoxy nữa
máy bác mà dọn màu mặc áo thì bá cháy
không biết máy bác hầm hố cở này có được sánh với mấy anh tây về cứng vững chưa , chứ thấy vậy là quá dữ dằn

----------


## Nam CNC

Khoa , tốc độ spindle , F và dao nào ? cho biết chế độ xem , với lại step over nữa cho anh em học hỏi với.

----------


## Khoa C3

À em quên, D6 4me S9000 F2000 ap7mm ae1.5mm

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Ga con

> HSM hiểu quả hơn truyền thống là điều hiển nhiên , nó được phát triển và chứng minh thực tế rồi , do đó các hãng thi đua đưa ra các cách chạy HSM trong phần cam của mình .
> 
> Nhưng nó chỉ hiệu quả hơn truyền thống trong cái mục phay thô hay phá thô thôi , còn các công đoạn khác phải thực hiện như cũ chẳng khác gì , nếu tính ra tổng thể nó chỉ giúp hiệu quả về thời gian là 5-10% mà thôi , có cái tạp chí chuyên về cơ khí tồng kết như thế sau khi tổng kết các kết quả của các loại cam HSM
> 
> còn cái hại là nó sẽ hao mòn ray và Visme hơn truyền thống.
> 
> 
> Ví dụ tại sao trong chạy dấu đồng của em , em không chọn HSM vì dấu của e nhiều hốc nhỏ , phức tạp , nếu chọn HSM thì lại hiệu quả ngược , em biết chọn dao và chiến lược đi dao của riêng mình và kết quả thì về thời gian em có thể nói em chạy nhanh từ 3-5 lần so với thị trường bên ngoài.


Cái đỏ đó chính xác. Lâu lâu em vọc lại mấy cái chế độ HSM mới thấy, hầu hết mấy chương trình đều mặc định nó không cho gia công vùng shallow (muốn nó gia công thì phải tick chọn nó mới chịu làm), chắc vì sợ mòn dao cục bộ  :Stick Out Tongue: . Nên nếu lồi lõm nhiều thì chưa chắc (kể cả chọn 2D hay 3D HSM).

Cái còn lại thì e thấy không đúng đâu. Hôm cuối tuần rồi sang test cái máy ông anh, Yoshida dùng Fanuc 10M, băng hộp, sản xuất năm 1986 giờ rơ ráo tùm lum, phá thô bằng Adaptive mill trong Inventor cả đám nhìn hết hồn. Em khẳng định về gia công thô thì máy đời mới làm gì làm không có cửa so với máy cũ đâu.

Đơn giản thôi có gì đâu, nếu làm chương trình cho máy đời mới (yếu yếu mà tốc độ cao) chọn optimize load (bề dày mỗi pass) thấp, chẳng hạn dao 8mm chiều sâu 20mm, mỗi pass ăn 1mm, S9.000rpm, F2.000mm/p, thì làm cho máy đời cũ thông số tương đương là dao 16mm (chiều sâu cũng 20mm) S4.500, mỗi pass 2mm F1.000mm/p. Thực tế e để mỗi pass 4mm, s5.000rpm tốc độ phá thô hơn gấp đôi set thông số máy như trên, chưa kể dao to chiều sâu cắt còn set được cao hơn. Vc cũng không phải vấn đề vì e cho chậm xuống chút cắt lại thấy êm. Với máy cũ chạy 2D thì F cũng không kém lắm, còn việc retract nhanh thì con máy Yoshida bên xưởng chạy G0 đến 15.000mm/p nên retract nhanh với nó không phải issue.

Chuyển sang gia công tinh thì ôi thôi, máy cũ thua toàn tập. Lúc này lực cắt không phải là vấn đề thứ yếu nữa, mà độ chính xác, tốc độ trục chính, tốc độ controller... quyết định. Với Fanuc 10M nội suy đồng thời 3 trục chạy tinh chỉ đạt không quá 300mm/p, máy thì rơ rão :Frown: . OM hay 11M cũng chả khá hơn (không qua nổi 500mm/p). Gia công tinh trên máy này còn thua cả con máy khắc chạy spindle TQ 2k2  :Frown: .

Thanks.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

Chạy 3D trên máy cũ, mình thấy để tăng hiệu quả nội suy cách thường làm là ép nó lại thành 2D, chạy theo mặt yOz hoặc xOz. Khi đó thì tốc độ khã quan hơn. Chổ nào lắc léo quá thì chịu.

----------


## Nam CNC

Ga con so sánh cũng không khách quan lắm , anh nghĩ hãng nó suy nghĩ ra thêm chức năng này là so sánh trên mỗi máy , đồng thời có điều kiện ràng buộc thì ít nhất máy có tốc độ với hệ điều hành gì ra sao thì sẽ hiệu quả hơn.

Ví dụ cùng cái máy lớn em nêu ra , cùng con dao phi 16 em chọn , nếu cách truyền thống và HSM thì cái nào hiệu quả thơi gian hơn ? chắc chắn cách mới hiệu quả hơn đó nha.

Hiệp Râu đâu rồi ta ??? hắn chuyên độ case máy tính , chuyên móc thô những khối nhôm to to , hắn nói nhờ HSM mà lợi biết bao nhiêu thời gian trong gia công thô đó.

----------


## nhatson

> Ga con so sánh cũng không khách quan lắm , anh nghĩ hãng nó suy nghĩ ra thêm chức năng này là so sánh trên mỗi máy , đồng thời có điều kiện ràng buộc thì ít nhất máy có tốc độ với hệ điều hành gì ra sao thì sẽ hiệu quả hơn.
> 
> Ví dụ cùng cái máy lớn em nêu ra , cùng con dao phi 16 em chọn , nếu cách truyền thống và HSM thì cái nào hiệu quả thơi gian hơn ? chắc chắn cách mới hiệu quả hơn đó nha.
> 
> Hiệp Râu đâu rồi ta ??? hắn chuyên độ case máy tính , chuyên móc thô những khối nhôm to to , hắn nói nhờ HSM mà lợi biết bao nhiêu thời gian trong gia công thô đó.


người ta đi đục gỗ roài

----------


## Ga con

Nếu chạy kiểu truyền thống lại chọn dao kiểu khác thôi anh, cũng không phân thắng bại được  :Cool: .

Nếu cho chọn dao tự do thì kiểu truyền thống có khi còn lợi hại hơn đó anh. Nếu dùng cùng 1 con dao trụ cỡ bé bé thì HSM chắc chắc là hơn. Chạy HSM không phát huy hết với các kiểu dao ghép mảnh, size to nhưng mỗi pass depth không lớn được trong khi cái này phù hợp với kiểu truyền thống.

Thank.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## hoahong102

em tham gia chút: phân cao thấp phải so sánh từng công việc cụ thể
Ví dụ Sản phẩm mà đường chạy dao chỗ to chỗ nhỏ, không đủ không gian để ramp thì không thể dùng dao to, lúc này HMS thắng chắc (thực tế em chạy nhanh gấp 2 lần)...nếu phải gia công một cái hố to, rộng....thì cứ là chọn dao quạt to gắn chíp ...HMS lúc này ko bằng được
Vd1: cái lắp của khuôn đế giầy này nếu phá thô bằng dao lớn hơn hoặc bằng 16 thì phải thay dao nhỏ hơn và cũng vẫn mất tầm 3-4h(phương án tốt nhất của cách truyền thống là dao chíp 35, rồi ăn lại bằng dao 10 cũng mất 3h, ko dùng được dao 50), chạy HMS dao 10 mất 1,5 -2h(chỉ tính phần phá thô mầu nâu)


VD2: chạy 2 cái hố lòng khuôn đế giầy. HMS dao 10 hoặc 16 thì cũng mất > 2,5 h....chạy dao quạt 50 gắn chíp ăn ngọt mất 1,5h

----------

Ga con, GORLAK

----------


## Khoa C3

Nhớ ko nhầm hôm trước chạy hộ cái hố kia có 45phut thôi. các cụ khỏi tranh luận cho mệt cứ đem 1 chi tiết nào đó ra chạy theo 2 cách. em dùng hsm. chay xong so time nhé. ai nói hsm ko chạy tinh dc em tin chắc người đó chưa dùng hoặc chưa biết dùng.

----------


## Ga con

Trên cùng 1 máy như của anh thì hiển nhiên HSM hơn (vì đâu gắn dao chip được  :Stick Out Tongue: ).

Mọi người đang bàn cả về máy mừ, làm thế nào cho hiệu quả nhất với máy đó.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

So sánh trên cùng size dao, cùng máy càng tốt sẽ có kết quả cho từng trường hợp khác nhau.
Theo e thấy kiểu adaptive gì bác Ga con nói vậy mà hay  :Smile: 

Chứ so dao to, dao nhỏ, máy cũ, máy mới, khoẻ rồi yếu thì tới tết công gô cũng không xong. Vì mỗi máy, mỗi kiểu đều có ưu & nhược riêng mà.
Chưa nói mấy cái bài test để đánh giá hiệu quả kinh tế, do mấy thằng tây làm. Chổ nó giá trị thời gian cao chót vót, giá trị dao cộ, công nghệ có là gì đâu. Còn ở ta thì ngược lại...  :Frown:

----------


## CKD

Anh em có chiêu trò gì show ra hết, giới thiệu ưu nhược càng hay hơn nữa.
Người xem cứ rút kinh nghiệm rồi áp dụng vào từng việc cụ thể, trên mẫu, trên máy cụ thể để có hiệu quả cao nhất là hay nhất  :Smile: .

Như em.. mò iMachining đã rồi thì cũng dùng ArtCam như thường. Hehe.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

sẵn tiện có ae nào sài mấy soft như G-wizard calculator hay HSMadvisor ko ta ?
Em đang sài dao mới hết nên định dùng cho đợ tính toán mệt óc feed vs speed  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

> So sánh trên cùng size dao, cùng máy càng tốt sẽ có kết quả cho từng trường hợp khác nhau.
> Theo e thấy kiểu adaptive gì bác Ga con nói vậy mà hay 
> 
> Chứ so dao to, dao nhỏ, máy cũ, máy mới, khoẻ rồi yếu thì tới tết công gô cũng không xong. Vì mỗi máy, mỗi kiểu đều có ưu & nhược riêng mà.
> Chưa nói mấy cái bài test để đánh giá hiệu quả kinh tế, do mấy thằng tây làm. Chổ nó giá trị thời gian cao chót vót, giá trị dao cộ, công nghệ có là gì đâu. Còn ở ta thì ngược lại...


Adaptive machine nó giống Imachining trong Solidcam đó anh (Autodesk họ mua Solidcam về và phát triển lên).

@cụ Khoa: trong HSM nó có cả roughing HSM và Finish HSM mà. Phần Finish HSM kén máy quá nên nhiều máy cũ tốc độ thấp không phát huy được.
@cụ Ronaldinho: em thấy dao mình xài toàn loại vừa phải không datasheet chính xác.  Em thấy Vc cần tuân thủ, còn lượng ăn dao từng răng thì cứ test thử rồi ghi nhớ cho chắc. Nhập mấy cái này vào là xong. 

Thanks.

----------


## cuongmay

@ Phúc :ủa chạy tinh bằng finish thông thường dao nó đã liên tục bám mặt phôi rồi mình nghĩ thế là nhanh nhất. chạy tinh kiểu Finish HSM dao nó ăn kiểu nào ,mà nhanh hơn được nữa ta ?

----------


## Tuấn

Em hỏi ngu ngu tẹo, em có cái rảnh rộng 5ly, sâu 20, dài 20, vật liếu sắt ct45 chưa tôi. Dùng mũi phay nhỏ 3-4 ly có phay được cái của này không các cụ ui ? tốc độ bi nhiêu thì được chỉ luôn giúp em với. Nên mua dao 2 me hay 4 me ạ ? con sờ pín của em nó chỉ chạy max 8000v/ph thôi.

Em củm ơn

----------


## Ga con

> @ Phúc :ủa chạy tinh bằng finish thông thường dao nó đã liên tục bám mặt phôi rồi mình nghĩ thế là nhanh nhất. chạy tinh kiểu Finish HSM dao nó ăn kiểu nào ,mà nhanh hơn được nữa ta ?


Nó khác chút xíu anh.
Kiểu truyền thống thường có mấy cái như Raster (linear), spiral...
Kiểu HSM finish khá đa dạng, một số giống như truyền thống, một số mới (như conner offset hay constant stepover...) biên dạng chạy rất linh hoạt. 
http://www.inventorcam.com/us/cam-so...hsm-finishing/
@ cụ Tuấn: chạy kiểu thông thường thì có thể dùng dao 5mm phay luôn, bình thường mà cụ. Còn phá dạng HSM thì dao phải nhỏ hơn rãnh CAM nó mới cho chạy. 20mm thì hơi sâu so với dao 3-4mm, phải cắt 2-3 pass cho chắc.

Thanks.

----------

cuongmay

----------


## Khoa C3

4 ngày nay con máy hành em như thế này: chạy G0 thì đúng, G1 sai
Ví dụ 
....
G0 X0
G0 X50
G0 X0
G0 X50
....
em cho X dao động như thế 1000 lần vẫn đúng, chek = đồng hồ 1/100

G1 F1000 X0
X50
X0
X50...
Thì trục X chỉ dao động trong khoảng cỡ 2-48, không chính xác là 2 và 48 nhưng hai giá trị này giống nhau trong mọi lần dao động, trên mach3 cũng hiện giá trị giống thực tế đo.
THay đổi giá trị 50 tăng hoạc giảm thì sai số tăng hoặc giảm theo. Em đã cài lại win, mach3 nhưng ko thay đổi được gì. Các cụ cứu em với.

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy ngoài cái thử nghiệm này ra chạy chương trình bình thường nó có sai không ? G1 là chạy ăn dao , có khi nào nó bù bán kính dao không ?

----------


## Khoa C3

Chạy trình bị sai nên em gá đồng hồ so test ra kết quá như thế. Vấn đề ở chỗ chạy G1 bảo thằng Mach3 đi tới X50 thì nó ko tới nơi, G1X0 nó cũng chỉ gần tới 0. G0X0 thì nó tới mới đểu.

----------


## emptyhb

Chắc do bê tông ngấm vào BOB rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

hay bác Khoa C3 thử xem mấy con ốc vặn vít me đã vặn chặt chưa ạ ? Hôm em chạy con máy đểu của em với lão Biết tuốt, chạy chán mới phát hiện ra khớp nối mềm chỉ đút vào đầu truc chứ chưa vặn ốc. Chạy đến tuần trước mới lại phát hiện ra con sì tép trục X cũng chỉ đút ốc vào chứ chưa được vặn. Mình là dân pờ rồ mà bác, pờ rồ quên vặn ốc là chuyện bình thường  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Bác check lại cái CV mode xem sao.
Check chạy 50 xong dừng, rồi quay lại 0 dừng. Nếu chuẩn man mà chạy lặp lại bị thì CV chắc.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái nút CV của em sao bấm vào không có tác dụng cụ nhỉ, em vừa check lại kỹ thì G1X1 sai 1 /100, G2X2 + tiếp 1/100 nữa và nó lũy tiến...X4 X5, gõ ngược lại G1X4, G1 X3 tới X0 thì lại sai giảm dần 4-3-2-1 vạch 1/100.

----------


## cuongmay

> Cái nút CV của em sao bấm vào không có tác dụng cụ nhỉ, em vừa check lại kỹ thì G1X1 sai 1 /100, G2X2 + tiếp 1/100 nữa và nó lũy tiến...X4 X5, gõ ngược lại G1X4, G1 X3 tới X0 thì lại sai giảm dần 4-3-2-1 vạch 1/100.


cái cv mode ngoài màn hình giống như đèn báo thôi. bác vào "general config" chỉnh "contanst velocity" thành "exact stop" để tắt cv mode .

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Tềnh hềnh sau khi thay cây vitme X máy đã không còn ăn vạ nữa.
Lại nghịch ngơm, DIY con pín lởm

----------

CKD, duonghoang, huyquynhbk, mpvmanh, ppgas, Tuấn

----------


## ppgas

> Tềnh hềnh sau khi thay cây vitme X máy đã không còn ăn vạ nữa.
> Lại nghịch ngơm, DIY con pín lởm


Đẹp quá Khoac3! Có nhận đặt hàng không vậy? Nếu có cho mình đặt đơn hàng 1 cái nhé. Chắc là bạc 7c?

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

2 bạc đầu là 7005, 1 cái đuôi 6005.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> 2 bạc đầu là 7005, 1 cái đuôi 6005.


Còn cái rod? Hàng japan?

----------


## Ga con

Cái này ngày xưa em cũng chế, nói chung chạy ổn, hiệu quả, tốc độ max không đạt cao thôi. Cái cán size 20 dài 150mm hàng TW giá chừng 4-500k.
Hình như cụ Khoa chưa lock 2 cái bạc đạn 7x lại.

Thanks.

----------


## Khoa C3

Có lock chứ cụ gà, bên trong sao nhìn được.

----------


## thuhanoi

Mấy cái cán này đồ chợ nó có mấy cái nhược: 
- Ren thô
- Nhanh rỉ sét dữ, quên ngó ngàng là không còn nhận ra em nó nữa :P

----------


## Khoa C3



----------

CKD, Ga con, mpvmanh, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## Ga con

Hic, ngày xưa em toàn phải tiện cái cây này xuống, rồi tiện ren. Cứng cỡ 45-50HRC.

Thanks.

----------


## Khoa C3

Tiện 1 rãnh cho ốc chí thôi mờ.

----------


## mpvmanh

Em cũng đang định chế con spindle mini Er11 , dùng 4 bạc dạn SKP. Chỉ sợ ko chính xác nên còn đang lưỡng lự, cụ có mẹo gì ko chỉ em mấy chiêu  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Em phá thô bằng máy tiện - mài các mặt phẳng - cho lên máy phay chén nốt.

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## Khoa C3

Đang bị một đại ka hành hạ, đem cục tròn tới bắt chém thành vuông  :Frown:

----------

CKD

----------


## Khoa C3

Luộc nốt mẻ bánh rồi nghỉ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## GORLAK

mấy cái lỗ tí tí bác đùng gì khoan ợ?

----------


## saudau

Sẳn topic cho mình hỏi là mình có dự định đúc 1 cái khung máy bằng epoxy. Tổng thể tích đúc ước chừng 0.5m³, như thế thì loại epoxy sử dụng là gì, tỷ lệ pha trộn, chi phí bao nhiu và có thể mua ở đâu? Nhờ bác nào có kinh nghiệm vụ này tư vấn cho mình tí xí. Thanks gất là nhìu.!

----------


## Nam CNC

@ gorlak , hắn dùng mũi khoan kẹp vào máy phay khoan luôn , muốn chính xác nhét chốt định hướng thì gắn dao hay mũi doa vào máy doa lỗ cho chính xác luôn , con spindle của hắn hơi bị ngon , chay 1000 rpm khoan ráo dù con ấy max 20000rpm ,3kw

----------


## Khoa C3

Mũi khoan thường, lỗ đó to mà bác.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, theo tui hiểu thì có 2 loại epoxy chính. Thành phần A (epoxy) thì tương đối giống nhau, khác thành phần B (chất đóng rắn).
Loại B thường chỉ có 2 loại chính: T.E.T.A (trong suốt), polyamide (vàng nâu). TETA pha trộn tỷ lệ 5%-10%, polyamide thì tỷ lệ khoảng 4:1 đến 1:1. Càng nhiều chất đóng rắn thì epoxy càng cứng, ít thì dẻo, ít quá thì sẽ ko đóng rắn hoàn toàn

Loại TETA thì khô rất nhanh, ông chỉ có khoảng 15 phút để trộn, pha tỷ lệ 7% thì lâu khô hơn tí. Loại polyamide thì khoảng 30 phút mới bắt đầu cứng, 24h mới cứng hoàn toàn.

Ko biết giá cả ngoài thị trường thế nào ta?

----------

Khoa C3, saudau

----------


## Khoa C3

Nghịch ngợm ngay cuối năm

----------

Ga con, Gamo, hung1706, ppgas, saudau

----------


## hung1706

Hehe cụ KhoaC3 nghịch dữ hè  :Big Grin: . Nhìn cứ như NYC CNC kaka

----------


## terminaterx300

> Nghịch ngợm ngay cuối năm


gia công hai xì pít có khác  :Cool:

----------


## vuotquaconsong

Bác khoa c3 chơi toàn hàng của BIG không , vip wa

----------


## Khoa C3

Dòng đời xô đẩy thôi. Cũng đắng lắm.

----------


## Nam CNC

Đắng con mắt chú , bây giờ có thằng trả giá gấp đôi có tháo ra bán cho nó không hả ?

----------


## hung1706

Kaka bán luôn...mua ATC biu-in HSK xài cho khoẻ hí hí  :Smile: ))).

----------


## Khoa C3

Bán đi dành tiền mua xổ số.

----------


## Nam CNC

phương án lotto có vẻ ngon .... ủng hộ chú.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Buồn buồn làm vài phô ảnh

----------


## blacksky2411

> Buồn buồn làm vài phô ảnh


Nói cái này hơi trễ, nhưng thôi nói luôn:

Bác không cần sẽ rãnh để siết ốc đạp cốt đâu, tháo nguyên cụm đó ra ngoài, lắp motor vào sau đó lắp nguyên cụm vào hộp số luôn.
Nếu kỹ thì trên mặt có rãnh tròn nhỏ đó, bác lắp ron cao su vào là khỏi sợ nước và bụi.

Thanks.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Vấn đề là tháo hẳn ra ngoài thì khó biết trục động cơ vào tới đâu cho khít, xẻ cái rãnh mất có 5 phút thôi mà.

----------


## emptyhb

Hóa ra là làm cái này. Sao anh Khoa không khoan 1 lỗ đủ lục giá chọc vào thôi, (lỗ đó taro luôn) để sau khi xiết xong vặn ốc lại cho kín.

----------


## Khoa C3

Khoan lỗ khó nhìn lắm, nhét cả cái này với động cơ vào cái hộp là kín ngay.

----------


## Luyến

phay 2 mặt kiểu này không đáng tin cậy lắm. Cụ khoa lên phay 1 măt sau đó phay đồ gá roài phay mặt còn lại sẽ chuẩn hơn.

----------


## Khoa C3

Không hiểu ý cụ Luyến, em gá 3 lần dùng đầu dò với đồng hồ so thôi, làm đồ gá kỳ công quá.

----------


## blacksky2411

> Vấn đề là tháo hẳn ra ngoài thì khó biết trục động cơ vào tới đâu cho khít, xẻ cái rãnh mất có 5 phút thôi mà.


Không quan trọng độ sâu lắm đâu bác, đừng thò ra đầu kia nhiều là ok, không có rãnh thì kín bụi hơn.
Ngon nhất là đưa lên máy tiện.

Thanks.+

----------


## Luyến

Ko đến nối lâu cụ ah. Làm được như vậy mới chuẩn đựoc. Làm cho mình tiếc gì công

----------


## Khoa C3

Làm thế này vẫn chuẩn mà.chỉ là chưa mài lại thôi.

----------


## Nam CNC

làm đồ gá với lấy đồng hồ so và đầu dò vậy cái nào chính xác hơn ? do làm cho mình và làm 1 cái như thế thì mới chính xác và nhanh chứ , làm đồ gá mất thời gian và chưa chắc chính xác hơn , bác Luyến có tính tới sai số gia công đồ gá và lắp ghép với đồ gá cũng sai số không ? Bác Luyến ít làm đồ chính xác nên chưa biết rồi .

----------


## Luyến

> làm đồ gá với lấy đồng hồ so và đầu dò vậy cái nào chính xác hơn ? do làm cho mình và làm 1 cái như thế thì mới chính xác và nhanh chứ , làm đồ gá mất thời gian và chưa chắc chính xác hơn , bác Luyến có tính tới sai số gia công đồ gá và lắp ghép với đồ gá cũng sai số không ? Bác Luyến ít làm đồ chính xác nên chưa biết rồi .


Lại còn sai số đồ gá nữa á. Cụ nam nhận sét sai là em ít làm đồ chính xác roiif nhé.  Nếu em làm Chi tiết phay 2 mẹt như vậy em sẽ phay trước 1 mặt bỏ ra làm nguội kỹ và bỏ đó. Lấy 1 miếng sắt khác gá chắc chắn lên bàn máy và phay biên dạng đúng như cái mặt đã phay trước đó sau đó nhấc Z lên đặt áp mặt phay trước đó vào kẹp ốc lại và sét Z sau đó lấy file mặt còn lại ra chạy (ko thay đổi gốc XY)

----------


## Khoa C3

Cụ Luyến làm thế thành ra em có cảm giác cụ ko tốt khoản "chiêu trò" gá phôi?

Cái cục kia em làm thế này cụ xem có duyệt dc ko nhé: Phay phẳng // hai mặt trước(phôi tròn).

Kẹp vào mâm lấy đồng hồ rà mặt phẳng phôi. 

Phay mặt này trước 



Cái lỗ trong doa cho chính xác để dò gốc khi lật mặt.



Lật mặt lại rà đồng hồ cho phẳng, lấy đầu dò tìm lại tâm lỗ trong cùng làm gốc rồi khoan phay trong, cắt biên dạng. Trong quá trình làm mặt này vì rảnh quá đang chạy tháo phôi ra chơi rồi gá vào xem có bị sai ko  :Big Grin: 

Lật mặt lại để vát mép, hết phim.

----------

GOHOME

----------


## Luyến

> Cụ Luyến làm thế thành ra em có cảm giác cụ ko tốt khoản "chiêu trò" gá phôi?
> .


Em chỉ nói là ko đáng tin thôi. Cụ làm thì Ok nhưng chưa chắc đã nhanh hơn cách làm của e. Em làm nhiều đồ kiểu này Cũng quen làm rất nhanh. 
Mấy đồ chơi đồng hồ đầu dò e có đủ nhưng dùng vào việc khác

----------


## Khoa C3

Cụ dự time của cụ làm cái này là bao nhiêu?





Phôi dày 19mm, pocket sâu 5mm. Độ chính xác chỉ cần như trong hình.

----------


## Nam CNC

với con máy bác Luyến đang có đã độ lại mach3 và cách đi dao theo nhiều anh em tường thuật lại thì chắc .... khó đoán .

chưa kể gia công chính xác việc chi tiết dương và chi tiết âm tính lượng dư như thế nào , góc r của dao , nói 1 phát ăn liền thì em khó tin , việc làm đồ gá cho số lượng lớn sàn phầm cùng loại là hợp lí lúc đó cố mà làm cái gá cho nó chuẩn còn là 1 chi tiết cho cái việc lật mặt làm đồ gá thì chắc có mỗi bác Luyến làm , mất thời gian bỏ xừ , và cũng cực kì khó đạt độ chính xác cao như mong muốn... chi tiết đã chạy tinh rồi không lẽ cái đồ gá có cái bề mặt thô xù xì ??? còn dùng dụng cụ dò thì mất thời gian 1 ít phút là xong , bỏ qua được nhiều sai số trung gian và có thể thấy rỏ được độ chính xác mình muốn ( muốn không nhảy kim luôn cũng được ) .

Và cuối cùng chi tiết này cũng chỉ là cái mặt bích trung gian , chẳng gì quan trọng lắm , độ chính xác vừa phải là được , cái đĩa của hộp số nó có kết cấu cardan nó gánh phần lớn sai số hết rồi , hình ảnh đưa lên chém cho vui thôi ... Nè chú Khoa , chú cứ như là với  Chú kem tốt nghiệp 1 lò cá bảy màu hay sao ấy hehehehe.

----------


## Khoa C3

Chơi lêu lổng lâu rồi. Làm để lấy lại cảm hứng nên mới chính xác như thế. Lỗ nhét hộp số 90.01 nghe có lý  Chứ cái lỗ nhét động cơ bình thường làm mẹ 61 cho nhanh.

----------


## Luyến

Tính thời gian thì chịu thôi. chắc là cụ Nam nghe cụ Tuấn nói là con máy của em vứt đi đựoc roiif chứ gì? Chẳng biết các cụ ấy chê cái máy ở điểm gì ? Cách đi dao thì em ko nói làm gì, miẽn là nó giải quyết đựoc hàng tá công việc. Mà em quan trọng nhất là máy chuẩn vuông vức. Em lấy cái máy đó pha chi tiết con máy to á. Cụ thấy những nhát dao đầu tiên máy nó đã cho ra chất lượng phay như vậy. Gặp mấy cụ hỏi là có tháo ra chỉnh trục XZ ko em trả lời luôn là lắp ăn ngay á. Máy hoàn thiện lắp điện xong hôm 23 tết lúc đó thợ nghỉ tết về gói bánh chưng roài, làm gì có người mà tháo máy ra lấp máy vào ạ. Cái máy đo muốn tháo cái động cơ ra cũng phải 2 người mới tháo nổi, ko nói đến những chi tiết khác ...

Cụ khoa em chỉ chọc tí cho vui thôi. Ko có ý gì đâu, cụ làm thì khỏi phải suy nghĩ á.  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Khoa C3

Làm cơ khí cần những con số cụ thể hơn là lời nói xuông nhỉ. Em thấy cụ hay chém gió vui đáo để, nhưng sao cứ tới phần trưng ra con số lại nói lảng sang chuyện khác là thế nào.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Luyến

> Làm cơ khí cần những con số cụ thể hơn là lời nói xuông nhỉ. Em thấy cụ hay chém gió vui đáo để, nhưng sao cứ tới phần trưng ra con số lại nói lảng sang chuyện khác là thế nào.


tính thời gian thì em chưa tính bao giờ. việc gì phải nói xuông nhể?? bây giờ cụ bắt em làm cái như của cụ chẳng khác nào đánh đố em. mà làm làm đếch gì

----------


## Khoa C3

Em bắt cụ làm dc cơ á.em bắt bao giờ nhỉ.cụ bảo làm đồ gá chạy nhanh hơn cách của em mà bây giờ lại nói chưa tính thời gian bao giờ. Vậy em tạm kết luận là cụ ko biết gá thế nào để chạy dc chi tiết đó, cụ chỉ nói phét cho oai được ko nhỉ.

----------


## Luyến

hoho em không làm đựoc chi tiết này á? CÁI CỦA CỤ CHỈ CẦN PHAY 2 MẶT SONG SONG VÀ ĐỒNG TÂM LỖ 2 MẸT LÀ OK MÀ CÓ GÌ ĐÂU. ah mà cụ nói em là nói phét thì cụ xem lại nick của cụ đi có chữ  KHOÁC (khoa c3) Á

----------


## Khoa C3

Thôi đọc nhưng dòng trên ai cũng biết rồi, dốt thì tốt nhất ngồi im đi.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## emptyhb

Đề nghị mấy cụ tắt máy đi ngủ

----------


## Luyến

Trả lại chỗ cho cụ Khoác

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ Luyến chỉ cần so sánh con máy Nhật của cụ với con máy mới làm xong là tự biết rồi. Em không nói vụ này nữa.

Tiện thể các bác cho em hỏi chút về kinh nghiệm phay với ạ.

Em mới học được chiêu khoét lỗ cho dao ăn ramping. Quá là hay, đỡ hỏng dao nhát ban đầu.
Em có thắc mắc là em phay 16 cái lỗ phi 35 hay 38 gì đó đê lắp thanh trượt tròn. Em dùng dao chip 20, ngoày ngoáy pocket cho nó thành cái lỗ. 
Khai dao 20, cứ thế chạy thô, xong thử với cái trục thì nó vừa. Làm một hồi thấy vừa hết rồi em không thử nữa, cứ thế em ủn F lên cho nó nhanh.

Phay xong lắp hết vào thì có 2 lỗ bị hơi nhỏ hơn mới đau em. Sờ vào lòng thì có vết lõm lõm như kiểu chỗ lên hay xuống dao ấy ạ. Bực mình em ngoáy một lỗ 25 nữa xem sao thì thấy cũng bị nhỏ hơn 25 1 tẹo. Đút cây ti 24.95 vào không thể đút được. Trong khi 14 cái lỗ phay ban đầu lấy giấy nhám xoa xoa là gõ từ từ là cái ti vào được ạ.

Lỗi có thể ở đâu được hả các cụ ? dao mòn ? ăn lỗ nhanh quá nó méo hay như thế nào ạ ? Theo em đoán thì nó phải méo đến 0,1mm ý ạ.

----------


## duonghoang

--- Hai lỗ ko vừa của bác là mấy lỗ gia công cuối cùng ko? Nếu như vậy thì có thể do dao mòn, mà khi gia công xong em thường chưa vội tháo phôi xuống, đo lại kích thước hoặc đưa đồ cần gắn vào xem vừa ko đã rồi mới gỡ phôi ra. Mà đường tròn bác lấy đo đường kính trong nhiều chỗ xem nó có lệch ko, nếu lệch thì có thể máy chạy bị méo, mà chỉ có 2 lỗ ko vừa thì em nghĩ ko méo rồi, nếu méo thì nó méo hết  :Smile:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> --- Hai lỗ ko vừa của bác là mấy lỗ gia công cuối cùng ko? Nếu như vậy thì có thể do dao mòn, mà khi gia công xong em thường chưa vội tháo phôi xuống, đo lại kích thước hoặc đưa đồ cần gắn vào xem vừa ko đã rồi mới gỡ phôi ra. Mà đường tròn bác lấy đo đường kính trong nhiều chỗ xem nó có lệch ko, nếu lệch thì có thể máy chạy bị méo, mà chỉ có 2 lỗ ko vừa thì em nghĩ ko méo rồi, nếu méo thì nó méo hết


Tại em đang hứng chí với cái chiêu ramping, bình thường em khoét lỗ dao nó ăn thẳng xuống, xoẹt cái là đi mất con dao nên bi chừ khi không thấy nó bị sao em tưởng ngon ăn rồi, em chỉ thử mấy cái thấy ổn cả nên tưởng bở ..... ai dè.

Cho em hỏi cả nhà chút đo đường tròn thì lấy cái gì đo được ạ ? Em có cây thước kẹp điện tử, đo khó lắm, cùng đo một chỗ mà mỗi lần nó ra một con số khác nhau. Cụ nào dạy em món này với.

Trong mastercam nó có đoạn chạy finish chi đó. Cái này dùng như thế nào các cụ ui ? mình phải phay thô, khai lượng dư bên thành và đáy, rồi thay dao chạy tinh hay làm thế nào ạ ? Lão HuyQuynh lão ý chạy xong nó mịn lắm cơ. Dùng dao chip có chạy tinh được không ạ ?

----------


## Nam CNC

do anh thay đổi tốc độ ăn dao nên kích thước sẽ khác đi .


em không biết vẽ nên cố gắng diễn tả như vầy .  Con dao cắt 1 đường thẳng , nhìn bên hông vết cắt anh thấy :

Cùng 1 tua quay spindle 

----- nếu F nhỏ ( ăn dao chậm ) vết cắt thẳng , mịn và láng , giống như 1 dãy phẳng liên tục 
----- nếu F lớn ( ăn dao nhanh ) vết cắt răng cưa , tay sờ thấy gợn là do me dao ăn vật liệu lúc này không nối tiếp đè lên nhau khít nữa , nó thưa ra thế là tự nhiên nó còn lại 1 lượng dư là những cái gợn .

do đó 1 là anh ăn chậm , S cao kể như khỏi đi tinh lại , kích thước đủ cho anh lắp ghép , còn anh tăng F lúc này như ăn thô , vậy phải làm bước tinh nữa thì mới bảo đảm kích thước .


Anh Tuấn , gia công lắp ghép học thêm bước đi tinh đi nha chứ ở đó có 1 cách làm hoài rồi đưa công nhân lảm nguội , anh phải biết thương công nhân chứ , phải cho họ ngồi máy lạnh uống chè nóng chứ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Hì hì ngon lắm rồi đấy cụ Nam CNC nhá, em có con máy đểu mà được khối việc đây nhá. 

Em mượn thớt bác Khoa C3 hỏi nhờ tẹo nhá, nhờ bác và mọi người chỉ em cách phay với. Em đang định phay 8 cái gối đỡ, em up lên đây các cụ dạy em chút với. Chứ cái lão Nam CNC lão ấy đem em bỏ chợ, lão ý chỉ em cách làm con máy xong rồi đến đoạn dạy phay lão ý lại bảo ngại ngồi vẽ ... hu hu

----------


## Gamo

Bác vô đây làm cho em, em chỉ bác cách phay cái gối bằng gỗ  :Wink:

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác vô đây làm cho em, em chỉ bác cách phay cái gối bằng gỗ


Vâng, như đã thống nhất đầu tháng 3 bác nhỉ, còn vụ chuyển bảo hiểm từ từ mình làm cũng được phải không ạ ?

----------


## CKD

> Vâng, như đã thống nhất đầu tháng 3 bác nhỉ, còn vụ chuyển bảo hiểm từ từ mình làm cũng được phải không ạ ?


Nếu định ở lâu thì nên học bơi & mua áo phao bác nhé. Nhà cụ kia... chổ làm việc trũng lắm. Trời mà xã nước phát là cụ trôi ngay.

Spam tí cho vui nhé.

----------


## hung1706

> Cụ Luyến chỉ cần so sánh con máy Nhật của cụ với con máy mới làm xong là tự biết rồi. Em không nói vụ này nữa.
> 
> Tiện thể các bác cho em hỏi chút về kinh nghiệm phay với ạ.
> 
> Em mới học được chiêu khoét lỗ cho dao ăn ramping. Quá là hay, đỡ hỏng dao nhát ban đầu.
> Em có thắc mắc là em phay 16 cái lỗ phi 35 hay 38 gì đó đê lắp thanh trượt tròn. Em dùng dao chip 20, ngoày ngoáy pocket cho nó thành cái lỗ. 
> Khai dao 20, cứ thế chạy thô, xong thử với cái trục thì nó vừa. Làm một hồi thấy vừa hết rồi em không thử nữa, cứ thế em ủn F lên cho nó nhanh.
> 
> Phay xong lắp hết vào thì có 2 lỗ bị hơi nhỏ hơn mới đau em. Sờ vào lòng thì có vết lõm lõm như kiểu chỗ lên hay xuống dao ấy ạ. Bực mình em ngoáy một lỗ 25 nữa xem sao thì thấy cũng bị nhỏ hơn 25 1 tẹo. Đút cây ti 24.95 vào không thể đút được. Trong khi 14 cái lỗ phay ban đầu lấy giấy nhám xoa xoa là gõ từ từ là cái ti vào được ạ.
> ...


Cụ thể là bác Tuấn cho chạy lỗ thì nên khai xuống dao dạng Helix xoắn ốc chứ nhỉ  :Big Grin: . 
Lỗ méo có thể là do 1 hay tất cả các trường hợp kể trên cho nên bác Tuấn nên cho chạy thô xong rồi chừa lại lượng dư 0.1 rồi thay con dao mới để đi tinh lại là chuẩn khỏi cần chỉnh  :Big Grin: .

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Cụ thể là bác Tuấn cho chạy lỗ thì nên khai xuống dao dạng Helix xoắn ốc chứ nhỉ . 
> Lỗ méo có thể là do 1 hay tất cả các trường hợp kể trên cho nên bác Tuấn nên cho chạy thô xong rồi chừa lại lượng dư 0.1 rồi thay con dao mới để đi tinh lại là chuẩn khỏi cần chỉnh .


Cụ giúp em cái vụ helix này với, bấm dư lào để phay pocket nó chạy xoắn xoắn được ợ ? em bấm mãi nó toàn phi thẳng xuống mới đau  :Frown:

----------


## Khoa C3

Cut parameters=> roughing=>Entry Motion

----------

Tuấn

----------


## terminaterx300

> Cut parameters=> roughing=>Entry Motion


cái helix này nguy hiểm lắm, nếu hình ko đều có khi nó entry ở góc rồi chạy vào là rãy con dao liền :v

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Khoa C3

Hoặc ko để ý bán kính quá lớn so với pocket cũng vỡ mồm.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe đại ca chơi hù bác Tuấn gê quá...cái vụ xuống dao này anh chọn điểm xuống dao tại tâm hay gần tâm hay vị trí mình chọn đc mà, còn bán kính và góc xoắn khi xuống thì chỉnh đc luôn mà.
Tại máy tính em hư nên em chỉ chém gió là giỏi thoai  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

master chọn điểm xuống dao ngay tại vị trí mình muốn thế nào hả Hưng, nhiều lúc cũng muốn tùy chỉnh cái đó mà ko biết.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

Công trình thế kỷ !

----------


## Tuấn

Xin ý kiến bác chủ thớt tẹo, hay là mình trưng dụng cái thớt này thành cái thùng nước gạo luôn đi nhỉ ? Nếu bác xác nhận thì từ giờ các vấn đề được đưa vào thớt này sẽ được mổ xẻ theo kiểu không kiêng dè, nói có sách, mách có chứng, hay nói như kiểu lão Nam CNC là đi đến cùng ấy ạ.

Mục đích là để các thành viên chia sẻ đau thương thực tế, bớt học phí cho các thành viên khác mà không làm sợ phật ý chủ thớt hay chi chi đó. Cũng không mổ xẻ những vấn đề của các thành viên khác không tham gia vào thớt. Ai sợ gió to thì đừng vào ạ ?

----------

huyquynhbk, Khoa C3, Minh Phúc, Nam CNC

----------


## Khoa C3

Em thích gió to đấy.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Sợ loãng quá, mai mốt khó tìm lại chủ đề để xem thôi. Chứ toàn dân tạo gió thì sao lại sợ gió.
Nhưng mà có chém gió thì cũng nghiêm túc nhé, tránh trường hợp bóng gió gây bão rồi lặn mất, hoặc kích động xong rồi không có dẫn chứng.

----------


## Khoa C3

Hay là CKD có quan hệ tốt với admin nhờ lão đổi tên cái thớt thành gì gì đó cho phù hợp với tiêu chi cụ Tuấn.

----------


## Nam CNC

Mà chém về chủ đề gì ? anh em từng làm qua , có đang làm trao đổi mới vui , chứ nhiều cái độc thoại chán lắm. Em sắm dao , búa mã tấu đầy đủ rồi đó chém phát chết luôn, mà chém có căn cứ , hình ảnh số liệu đàng hoàng , sẵn sàng chia sẽ đến tận cùng ( trừ mấy cái bí quyết chỉ riêng đúng đối tượng thôi ).

Thớt Mắt Bão đi.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Xin ý kiến bác chủ thớt tẹo, hay là mình trưng dụng cái thớt này thành cái thùng nước gạo luôn đi nhỉ ? Nếu bác xác nhận thì từ giờ các vấn đề được đưa vào thớt này sẽ được mổ xẻ theo kiểu không kiêng dè, nói có sách, mách có chứng, hay nói như kiểu lão Nam CNC là đi đến cùng ấy ạ.
> 
> Mục đích là để các thành viên chia sẻ đau thương thực tế, bớt học phí cho các thành viên khác mà không làm sợ phật ý chủ thớt hay chi chi đó. Cũng không mổ xẻ những vấn đề của các thành viên khác không tham gia vào thớt. Ai sợ gió to thì đừng vào ạ ?


Đọc đến cái thùng nước gạo chợt nhớ bác Tuấn có bột mài, mà bác có bột mài cực cực mịn  :Big Grin:  để mài cái đầu cáp quang không - cho mình 1 tẹo  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Xin ý kiến bác chủ thớt tẹo, hay là mình trưng dụng cái thớt này thành cái thùng nước gạo luôn đi nhỉ ? Nếu bác xác nhận thì từ giờ các vấn đề được đưa vào thớt này sẽ được mổ xẻ theo kiểu không kiêng dè, nói có sách, mách có chứng, hay nói như kiểu lão Nam CNC là đi đến cùng ấy ạ.
> 
> Mục đích là để các thành viên chia sẻ đau thương thực tế, bớt học phí cho các thành viên khác mà không làm sợ phật ý chủ thớt hay chi chi đó. Cũng không mổ xẻ những vấn đề của các thành viên khác không tham gia vào thớt. Ai sợ gió to thì đừng vào ạ ?


Đọc đến cái thùng nước gạo chợt nhớ bác Tuấn có bột mài, mà bác có bột mài cực cực mịn, mài bóng như gương  :Big Grin:  để mài cái đầu cáp quang không - cho mình 1 tẹo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> Đọc đến cái thùng nước gạo chợt nhớ bác Tuấn có bột mài, mà bác có bột mài cực cực mịn  để mài cái đầu cáp quang không - cho mình 1 tẹo


Em có 3 loại. Đã thử với thấu kính laser không ổn nên em không chắc bác ạ. Bác nt cho em đ/c nhé, em gửi bác dùng thử... biết đâu hì  :Smile:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Ui, anh Tuấn cho em 1 thùng với  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hung1706

Kaka em tạo gió xong lại bỏ trốn làm các bác phiền lòng quá nên đi gom ít gió về tạo bão tiếp ợ.
Nhờ em trợ lí xinh đẹp Du-tu-be vại :3

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

@ các cụ :

Thê này ạ, dân chế cháo mỗi người mỗi nghề, kinh nghiệm người này biết đâu lại đỡ công sức cho người khác. Còn thực tế thì em kể với các cụ một vụ xảy ra lâu lắm rồi, có thằng Đức cống nó sang VN nó dạy bọn em làm một sản phẩm mà bọn em chưa làm qua. Có một chi tiết khá quan trọng, nó bảo làm thế này này .... em chả tin, tiếc gì chút vật liệu, tiếc gì mấy ngày công mà không làm kiểu kia cho nó đàng hoàng ... mấy thằng đức cống này vớ vỉn ...

Bọn em làm, làm , làm ... bao nhiêu công, vẫn không ưng ý .... đến 7 năm sau .... phá một sản phẩm của bọn Mỹ ra ... ngã ngửa ... mịa chúng nó làm giống y thằng Đức cống chỉ mình ..... 

Thử làm theo, một phát ăn luôn các cụ ạ. Đau xót cho 7 năm với bao nhiêu công sức của cả đám ....

Nếu ngày xưa thằng cu kia nó chửi thẳng vào mặt em là đã éo biết thì im đi tao dạy cho hay cái gì đấy na ná  thì bọn em đã không mất 7 năm ...

Việc khác là văn hóa diễn đàn mình có thói quen lịch sự với nhau, em thấy bác làm sai, góp ý nhỡ bác phật ý, bác không chơi với em nữa ... Cái này em dính rồi, mất công sức rồi, bây giờ nhìn bác dính tiếp, xót lắm ạ. Nhưng mà ai lại đi vào thớt nhà người ta mà nói xấu nhỉ ? Thôi kệ, bác cứ giống em thì cũng chỉ mất 7 năm là bác biết thôi mà. Nhỡ ra mình lắm chuyện mà chủ thớt yêu cầu admin kick mình ra thì có phải dở hơi không ? ....

Vậy nên nếu có một cái chỗ mà đúng là đúng, sai bảo sai, không cần lịch sự với nhau, hôm qua bác dạy em, em cám ơn nhưng bây giờ bác làm chưa đúng thì em có ý kiến tẹo....

Vậy thôi ạ ....

----------

iamnot.romeo, Minh Phúc, saudau, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

Em thì bị phán sai cũng cay lắm , nhưng hạ hồi phân giải , cứ theo cách người ta làm rồi sẽ hiểu , do đó em vẫn tiếp thu vẫn thực nghiệm và cuối cùng biết nhiều thứ. Còn những thứ mình đã làm , đã biết thiệt hơn thì phải bảo vệ ý kiến đến cùng , ăn thua với ai đó không quan trọng những gì tranh luận trên đây còn 500 anh em khác đang đọc thì biết đâu lại là kinh nghiệm mới cho người khác , xem ra cũng như chia sẽ vậy.

----------

Minh Phúc, saudau, thuhanoi

----------


## Tuấn

> Em thích gió to đấy.


Ok bác.

Em muón trao đổi với các bác về vấn đề đầu tiên có liên quan đến chủ thớt. Em nhớ bác Khoa C3 có up lên một cái video dùng đồng hồ so 0,002 căn ray. Khi vấn đề này đưa lên, có nhiều ý kiến trái chiều nhau. Vụ kinh nghiệm gá đồng hồ để đo được đến tầm này có lẽ để bác Khoa C3 chia sẻ ạ. Em đã mò mẫm dùng thử, đã được rồi nhưng không dễ một tí nào.

Nhân vụ này các bác cho em hỏi kinh nghiệm thực tế khi có nhiều người căn ray bằng cách căn được 1 ray, xong dùng 2 đoạn bằng nhau kê ở 2 đầu, sao cho thanh ray thứ 2 cách thanh ray thứ 1 bằng 2 đoạn bằng nhau kia. Mặc định là hai đoạn này tuyệt đối bằng nhau.

Độ chính xác của cách căn này như thế nào theo ý kiến các cụ ạ ? Nó liên quan đến việc gá phôi cũng theo kiểu tương tự.

Có nhiều bác bảo làm như vậy là sai số bằng 0.

Như em đã làm thử thì sai số của nó rơi vào khoảng 1 vài dem. Có bác nào có ý kiến khác không ạ ?

----------


## Ga con

> Đọc đến cái thùng nước gạo chợt nhớ bác Tuấn có bột mài, mà bác có bột mài cực cực mịn, mài bóng như gương  để mài cái đầu cáp quang không - cho mình 1 tẹo


Cụ tìm cục cỡ này nè. Không mài cáp được ta mài dao, nghe bảo xong rồi vẫn chưa thấy cảm giác :Cool: 
http://www2.phomuaban.vn/index.php?m...487384878&mt=1

Thanks

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

cách căn ray của anh Tuấn nói là 1 cây xong , cây còn lại sẽ tùy thuộc vào 2 đoạn chuẩn ở 2 đầu ... cách này vẫn không chuẩn bằng cây 1 so với cây 2 hay 2 cây so với 1 cây thước đá hay 1 cây thằng chuẩn.

---- ray là trượt trên 1 đoạn dài , do đó đòi hỏi chuẩn trên cả đoạn đó chứ không thể nào  nội suy 2 đầu ok thì ở giữa ok.

* 2 đoạn khác nhau thì tuyệt đối không bằng nhau , sẽ có sai số , sai số này là bao nhiêu ???
* bản thân ray là được mài thẳng theo tiêu chuần sai số 0.002 trên 1 m , nhưng đó là thông số trong lúc nằm trên máy mài , khi tháo ra thì ray nó không còn độ chuẩn đó , đó là lí do ray sẽ lắp là phải có bậc chặn , cơ cấu ép ray vào bậc và bề mặt lắp ghép ray thì phải mài , đúng theo điều kiện đó thì mình mới khai thác được 0.002mm/1m . Tính chất ray nó như thế nên việc so 2 đầu để kết luận ok thì xem ra có nhiều vấn đề , nó chỉ đạt được yêu cầu chính xác như người lắp ráp mong muốn thôi.

--- việc khó khăn theo chuẩn công nghiệp.... như cty Hiệp Phát làm nên đa số anh em phải làm lụi hay là bỏ qua nhiều thứ mà vẫn muốn song song và phẳng với sai số thấp nhất có thể nên lúc này đòi hỏi kinh nghiệm và thời gian bỏ ra để canh sẽ là gấp nhiều lần như các nhà máy làm.


---- cây 1 dò theo thước đá , và cây 2 cũng dò theo cây thước đá luôn , cây thước đá cố định từ đầu cho đến lúc canh xong 
---- Cây 1 dò theo 1 bậc hay 1 chuần gì đó gần với nó , sau đó dò cây 2 theo cây 1 

canh và chỉnh , dò và siết từng lổ ốc 1 cho đến hết đoạn và cuối cùng lướt từ đầu đến cuối ray nếu không nhảy quá 0.01mm là đạt được mong muốn của em , còn như bác Khoa hay anh Tuấn đã làm thì cần phải có máy mài và tay nghề nạo cao thủ rồi , ngày trước chỉ nói nguyên lý cho 2 ông này nghe và cuối cùng 2 ông này làm thực tế cao gấp 5 lần mình 0.002 , quá ghê gớm.

việc sai số cao hay thấp không thể hiện điều gì , nó chỉ thể hiện tính cách cá nhân , đôi lúc là thỏa mãn hay xu hướng là đã theo thì theo đến tận cùng , khi làm được nó mới thõa mãn , chứ đôi lúc canh như thế chứ ứng dụng làm máy khoan thì bật ngửa. Sai 0.05 hay 0.002 trên cả ray , chạy ra sản phầm 30x30 thì chẳng phân biệt được nếu không có dụng cụ hay đòi hỏi độ chính xác cao.

À cũng nói lại về cái vụ 1 cây xong , cây 2 dựa vào cây 1 , có 1 lần em rã bệ Z máy PCB của NSK , nó không gia công bậc gá ray , nhưng để ráp nhanh 2 cây song song , nó gia công 1 tấm thép dày tầm 6mm dài bằng ray , mài 2 cạnh song song suốt chiều dày ray đặt ở giữa , cố định lại thế là nó tạo ra cái bậc chặn , và lắp ray dựa vào cái bâc này , có lẽ làm kiểu này dễ hơn trong chế tạo vì phay bậc và mài bậc sẽ khó khăn rất nhiều.

----------

Gamo, GOHOME

----------


## Tuấn

Chưa nói đến đoạn căn ray gì gì đâu bác, em mới đề cập đến đoạn dùng 1 hay 2 cây bằng nhau chống ở 2 đầu thì ngay ở chỗ chống nó đã sai lệch vài dem rồi, đoạn giữa chưa tính đến đâu ạ

----------


## hung1706

Các bác cho em hỏi tí. Nếu sai lệch vài 0.0xx thì liệu ray trượt có bị khó khăn gì trong vấn đề thụt ra thụt vô hay gì hông. Chứ em thì đó h không hề dùng cái đồng hồ so mà rà luôn á. nguy hiểm nhờ @@

----------


## Tuấn

> Các bác cho em hỏi tí. Nếu sai lệch vài 0.0xx thì liệu ray trượt có bị khó khăn gì trong vấn đề thụt ra thụt vô hay gì hông. Chứ em thì đó h không hề dùng cái đồng hồ so mà rà luôn á. nguy hiểm nhờ @@


Thực tế em biết có 2 lần là 2 ray lệch nhau 0,6mm vẫn thò thụt bình thường. Chạy servo thì động cơ nhỏ nó hơi kêu. Còn step vô tư. Một cái là máy nguyên bản của Nhật. Cái kia thợ chuyên nghiệp lắp.

Nhưng chắc là ko được bền ợ.

----------


## Khoa C3

> Chưa nói đến đoạn căn ray gì gì đâu bác, em mới đề cập đến đoạn dùng 1 hay 2 cây bằng nhau chống ở 2 đầu thì ngay ở chỗ chống nó đã sai lệch vài dem rồi, đoạn giữa chưa tính đến đâu ạ


Em ko biết là có cách này đấy, vẫn làm căn ray theo cây thước thôi, nhwng cái nền đặt cây thước em vẫn là nó // với nền đặt ray(hình nhw ko cần thiết).

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Ok bác.
> 
> Nhân vụ này các bác cho em hỏi kinh nghiệm thực tế khi có nhiều người căn ray bằng cách căn được 1 ray, xong dùng 2 đoạn bằng nhau kê ở 2 đầu, sao cho thanh ray thứ 2 cách thanh ray thứ 1 bằng 2 đoạn bằng nhau kia. Mặc định là hai đoạn này tuyệt đối bằng nhau.
> 
> Độ chính xác của cách căn này như thế nào theo ý kiến các cụ ạ ? Nó liên quan đến việc gá phôi cũng theo kiểu tương tự.
> 
> Có nhiều bác bảo làm như vậy là sai số bằng 0.
> 
> Như em đã làm thử thì sai số của nó rơi vào khoảng 1 vài dem. Có bác nào có ý kiến khác không ạ ?


Em dùng 2 hình như sau để minh họa lời anh Tuấn nói:
Hình 1: Điều kiện thõa mãn để 2 ray canh kiểu nay có khoảng cách bằng nhau là 2 đoạn thẳng căng ray bằng nhau 100%, 2 thanh phải song song với nhau, vuông góc với thanh ray thứ nhất 100%.


Hình 2: Thực tế là điều kiện 2 thanh dài căng ray bằng nhau tuyệt đối đã là vấn đề, việc gá đăt để nó vuông góc với thanh ray mẫu càng khó hơn. Nên khi dùng cách này thì nó sẽ thành hình 2. Khi 1 cây nghiên tí tẹo thôi thì khoảng cách giữa 2 ray ko còn là cạnh mà là đường chéo rồi. Cách nay vẫn dùng dc nhưng thật ra rất công phu chứ không phải dùng 2 thanh là xong.


Theo em khi đã canh được ray 1 thẳng thì bắt mặt bích lên, vừa đẩy vừa siết ốc từ từ, sẽ được ray thứ 2 thẳng thôi.

----------

CKD, GOHOME

----------


## Gamo

> Ok bác.
> 
> Em muón trao đổi với các bác về vấn đề đầu tiên có liên quan đến chủ thớt. Em nhớ bác Khoa C3 có up lên một cái video dùng đồng hồ so 0,002 căn ray. Khi vấn đề này đưa lên, có nhiều ý kiến trái chiều nhau. Vụ kinh nghiệm gá đồng hồ để đo được đến tầm này có lẽ để bác Khoa C3 chia sẻ ạ. Em đã mò mẫm dùng thử, đã được rồi nhưng không dễ một tí nào.
> 
> Nhân vụ này các bác cho em hỏi kinh nghiệm thực tế khi có nhiều người căn ray bằng cách căn được 1 ray, xong dùng 2 đoạn bằng nhau kê ở 2 đầu, sao cho thanh ray thứ 2 cách thanh ray thứ 1 bằng 2 đoạn bằng nhau kia. Mặc định là hai đoạn này tuyệt đối bằng nhau.
> 
> Độ chính xác của cách căn này như thế nào theo ý kiến các cụ ạ ? Nó liên quan đến việc gá phôi cũng theo kiểu tương tự.
> 
> Có nhiều bác bảo làm như vậy là sai số bằng 0.
> ...



Lão Nam ròm có 1 bí kíp rất hay, em chưa nghĩ ra điểm yếu, khá hơn pp của ông anh á. Nhưng đợt trước em phải dụ bằng mấy ly nước mía lão mới chỉ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Về cách canh ray, lắp ráp, tiêu chuẫn thì mọi người chịu khó đọc tài liệu này, trong đây có nhiều hướng dẫn canh ray, lắp đặt, yêu cầu kỹ thuật của THK. Cách của anh Tuần đề cập vẫn được hãng nêu ra là 1 cách lắp đặt nhanh gọi là JIG.
https://tech.thk.com/en/products/pdf/en_b01_089.pdf

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

phương pháp nào Gà , tao chẳng nhớ , mày nhắc lại tao mời nước mía lại.

----------


## Gamo

Hức, mày giả điên hả?  :Wink:  Mà chú Rô méo đã nói rồi

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình cũng dùng kiểu "tự lựa" để lắp thôi.

----------


## Tuấn

Em dùng 2 cái que chống giữa cây thước và ray để dùng đồng hồ căn ray với thước. Đặt rất cẩn thận rồi vẫn phải gõ gõ cái thựớc cho nó đúng với đồng hồ so. Sau đó mới căn.

Và cũng vì vậy em mới thấy nhiều cụ nghĩ không đúng về chuyện đặt dưỡng này ạ.

Em đặt vấn để lên đây, nhà mình ai tránh được tí nào hay tí ấy, đỡ tốn thời gian... Cũng như việc mặc định dùng đồ gá này nọ, không phải cứ đặt vào là lần nào cũng giống lần nào. Sai số lớn lắm ạ.

Còn việc căn ray bằng đồng hồ so thì thực ra là không quá khó để mà phải bỏ qua nó. 

Mọi ký thuật cần thiết để căn chuẩn bác Nam CNC đã nói rồi, không thiếu gì đâu ạ. Em tấp cái của này cũng không đến nỗi lâu lắm, chắc khoảng vài chục giờ hay vài chục ngày là quen tay, khi quen rồi thì cũng nhanh thôi ạ. Chẳng lâu hơn đấu mấy cái đầu dây điện là bao. 

Mọi người trên dd này đều có chung mục đích xoay quanh con máy CNC, cụ thì làm để thỏa đan mê, cụ thì là nghề kiếm cơm, em thì tập làm nó để đỡ công sức khi gia công này nọ... Để làm được con máy cnc, cụ nào cũng phải bỏ thời gian tìm hiểu, nhanh thì chắc cùng cỡ nửa năm, chậm như em thì lâu hơn nhiều. Thời gian bỏ ra để tập căn chỉnh ray cho nó chuẩn cũng đáng lắm, đỡ khối phiền hà khi chạy máy sau này.

Vụ kinh nghiệm đặt đồng hồ so thế nào để căn được 0,002mm thì cũng là việc nên bàn , đặt không khéo mỗi lần kiểm tra nó chạy một kiểu. Có lẽ đây là lý do có cụ nghĩ đồng hồ so 1 phần nghìn căn không khả thi. 

Cụ nào có kinh nghiệm về vụ này up lên mọi người tham khảo cho vui nhé.

----------


## Khoa C3

Căn ray theo cây thước thẳng, đầu tiên em dùng đồng hồ 0.01 căn ok, dùng đồng hồ phần nghìn kiểm tra lại, rồi chỉnh lại theo nó.

----------


## truongkiet

> cách căn ray của anh Tuấn nói là 1 cây xong , cây còn lại sẽ tùy thuộc vào 2 đoạn chuẩn ở 2 đầu ... cách này vẫn không chuẩn bằng cây 1 so với cây 2 hay 2 cây so với 1 cây thước đá hay 1 cây thằng chuẩn.
> 
> ---- ray là trượt trên 1 đoạn dài , do đó đòi hỏi chuẩn trên cả đoạn đó chứ không thể nào  nội suy 2 đầu ok thì ở giữa ok.
> 
> * 2 đoạn khác nhau thì tuyệt đối không bằng nhau , sẽ có sai số , sai số này là bao nhiêu ???
> * bản thân ray là được mài thẳng theo tiêu chuần sai số 0.002 trên 1 m , nhưng đó là thông số trong lúc nằm trên máy mài , khi tháo ra thì ray nó không còn độ chuẩn đó , đó là lí do ray sẽ lắp là phải có bậc chặn , cơ cấu ép ray vào bậc và bề mặt lắp ghép ray thì phải mài , đúng theo điều kiện đó thì mình mới khai thác được 0.002mm/1m . Tính chất ray nó như thế nên việc so 2 đầu để kết luận ok thì xem ra có nhiều vấn đề , nó chỉ đạt được yêu cầu chính xác như người lắp ráp mong muốn thôi.
> 
> --- việc khó khăn theo chuẩn công nghiệp.... như cty Hiệp Phát làm nên đa số anh em phải làm lụi hay là bỏ qua nhiều thứ mà vẫn muốn song song và phẳng với sai số thấp nhất có thể nên lúc này đòi hỏi kinh nghiệm và thời gian bỏ ra để canh sẽ là gấp nhiều lần như các nhà máy làm.
> 
> ...


như maý phay giường của bác Luyến thì canh ray 2 bên như thế nào vậy a Nam

----------


## Nam CNC

cái đó bí mật , Bác Luyến không chịu tiết lộ , bác Luyến nói đã canh đạt chuẩn sai số <0.01 trên 6 mét ..... còn như thế nào , hình ảnh số liệu thì bác ấy nói là bí mật nên em chịu thua.

Còn theo suy nghĩ cá nhân thì em không tin cái máy đã được canh chuẩn và chuẩn theo cái gì chẳng có yếu tố gì để em tin , trước mắt em thấy cái máy chạy ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

Làm xong máy muốn kiểm tra có thẳng hay vuông gì gì cũng dễ mà các cụ.

----------


## Nam CNC

kiểm tra trên sản phẩm hay lấy 1 chi tiết chuẩn để so theo rất đơn giản nhưng trước giờ có show hay có thông số số liệu hình ảnh đâu anh .... mà tiếp theo là đề tài gì đây anh.


Em thấy rất hot cái vụ dao lướt , taro lướt , lướt đủ thứ vậy anh em nào xài và cho 1 nhận xét công tâm hàng cũ với hàng mới china xem sao . Với lại sẵn bác Khoa đây bán dao , chip , cho em thêm cái khái niệm lớp mạ màu gì , độ cứng và công dụng ra sao ? góc xoắn bao nhiêu độ nó sẽ cắt cái gì.


Tại sao spindle china phổ thông hiện tại phay vài miếng sắt là tèo em ngay nguyên giàn bạc đạn , thay bạc xong nó còn ngon như cũ ??? em chưa xài china đến nỗi banh xác ấy nên chưa biết.

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Em nói thế này, không biết các bác có tin không?
Bản thân em chém gió ghê gớm, em tự nhận mình thuộc dạng thượng thừa. Tại sao em nghĩ vậy? Vì bản thân em chẵng làm được điều gì nên hồn cả, bao năm qua ôm cnc, bao nhiêu anh em đã tậu nhà tậu xe, làm chủ cả. Mà em thì vẫn chạy lon ton kiếm cơm hàng ngày. Vậy mà không biết bao nhiêu là bạn.. nghe lời em xúi giụt, làm này làm nọ. Hic.. em đã thành công đâu, ngộ nhở nghe theo em mà tèo thì em mang tội mất, thấy mọi người thích nghe nên em hứng chi chém gió đấy ạ.

Máy em làm, em chẵng dám show lên vì sợ ăn gạch, vì em quảng cáo quá mà. Nay.. các bác thích nói thật nói thiệt thì em xin nói thế này.

- Máy em làm, có hơn mấy con khác không thì em chẵng rỏ. Khách hàng của em một là làm sản phẩm bé xíu, hai là làm sản phẩm to đùng.
--- sản phẩm bé xíu thì yêu cầu cao, dung sai tầm 0.02mm là quá ok. Mà sản phẩm nhỏ thì em cần gì phải so với dưỡng mẫu lớn làm gì. So vuông thì em chơi cái eke thép thợ tiện (tụi bán hàng bảo thế) bé tẹo, 100x200 là xong. So chính xác lặp thì em quất cái đồng hồ 0.01 vào, trên suốt hành trình nó nhảy 1-2 vạch em vẫn vô tư. Miễn sao trong tầm 100mm nó không nhảy vạch nào là em nghiệm thu. Trục Z á.. thường em ứ thèm so, chỉ so vuông spindle với mặt XY thôi.
--- với sản phẩm to, em khảo sát rất nhiều sản phẩm thực tế. Khi khách chạy gia công thì thường dùng dao min lắm là 0.4 hoặc hơn. Nên em tự ra mục tiêu là sản phẩm làm ra chỉ cần đạt 0.1-0.2 cũng Ok. Cái này em chém trên diễn đàn thôi, hợp đồng với khách em phân tích rỏ lắm, và chốt luôn là dung sai 0.1 hay 0.2 luôn nên không lo bị chửi. Còn vuông góc á, em chẵng có gì để so to vậy cả, lắp mặt lên em cho nó khoan 04 cái lổ ở 04 góc rồi tiến hành đo & hiệu chỉnh theo đường chéo. Đơn vị là mm trên hình chữ nhật kích thước 1.2x2.4m, đường chéo lệch +-1mm.

- Máy em làm, chẵng bao giờ em so xem ray vít có thẳng hay không, vì căn bản là không có gì để so. 2 ray có song song hay không? Thì em áp dụng cách như cụ romeo, làm cái link qua thanh thứ 2 rồi đẩy dần tới, tới đâu thì xiết ốc tới đó. Với mấy con router to thì trục Y 2 ray lệch nhau 1-2mm em vẫn chạy ầm ầm. Tất nhiên trục X & Z thì em lắp thêm cái đồng hồ và cố cho nó bớt nhảy. Thường trong tầm dưới 5 vạch (0.05) là em Ok.

Tóm lại ý của em là:
- cầu toàn thì cái gì cũng muốn nó tốt nhất.
- nhưng thực tế thì cứ căn cứ theo yêu cầu mà làm, làm quá hơn nó mất tiền chứ chẵng mang lại lợi lộc gì.

----------

GOHOME

----------


## Nam CNC

phay CNC này nó cũng như nhiều món khác , như chơi Loa , đầu tiên mono tích hợp , chơi tới cái hifi vi tính , leo qua cái dân dụng rồi đu theo cái high end .... và cái mẹ gì đó anh em đã đam mê là không bao giờ dừng lại , khi chưa có là dằn vặt lắm .

---- Ngày trước ráp máy , lấy cây thước kẹp ra đo , có biết so gì , lắp cây này , cây kia dò theo , sau biết xài đồng hồ so , thế là so , do làm tới máy 5 trục , đòi hỏi tất cả vuông và song song thế là bóp trán ngồi canh , suy nghĩ ra mấy cái trò mèo để canh dựa trên thiết bị phổ thông đang có , cũng may trời thương theo lý thuyết nó thế nên cũng ok , cố gắng <= 0.01 trên 100 mm là mừng rồi , đến giờ máy em ráp cũng thế.

---- Thà không biết , chứ biết rồi bắt em lắp đại đùa cho xong thì không chịu được , cứ thích cái sau ngon hơn cái trước kìa , mà đôi lúc tự hỏi cấp chính xác cao với thấp thì sao ??? sản phẩm chạy ra na ná nhau có mà trời phân biệt , mà bây giờ cầm trên tay cái món gì cấp C7 thì hết muốn cầm , thế mới khổ .


Giờ thì phải đi hỏi anh em C7 với C3 , thì khác nhau gì nè , em thì thấy cũng chế độ chạy , có cây visme nó hơi rơ cỡ C7 thì thỉnh thoảng mẻ mũi dao V bit hoài , từ hồi thay cây mới bót hơn thấy nó hết mẻ mũi dao . Việc chạy không mẻ mũi nó có nhiều yếu tố quyết định nhưng cái thằng cấp chính xác nó cũng là 1 yếu tố .


---- Dàn cơ cứng không rung
---- spindle xịn run out cực thấp
---- Cấp chính xác visme và ray cao 
---- Phần điện điều khiển mượt , êm , gia tốc chuẩn với bước ren 

nhửng yếu tố này sẽ cho ra sản phẩm đẹp , chính xác , vết dao mượt không rung.


còn 1 yếu tố em đau đầu nữa là nội suy và điểu khiển của Mach3 cũng có giới hạn , chắc phải lên mach4 hay controller công nghiệp khác xem nó có cải thiện bề mặt hơn không.

----------

GOHOME, mactech

----------


## Khoa C3

> kiểm tra trên sản phẩm hay lấy 1 chi tiết chuẩn để so theo rất đơn giản nhưng trước giờ có show hay có thông số số liệu hình ảnh đâu anh .... mà tiếp theo là đề tài gì đây anh.
> 
> 
> Em thấy rất hot cái vụ dao lướt , taro lướt , lướt đủ thứ vậy anh em nào xài và cho 1 nhận xét công tâm hàng cũ với hàng mới china xem sao . Với lại sẵn bác Khoa đây bán dao , chip , cho em thêm cái khái niệm lớp mạ màu gì , độ cứng và công dụng ra sao ? góc xoắn bao nhiêu độ nó sẽ cắt cái gì.
> 
> 
> Tại sao spindle china phổ thông hiện tại phay vài miếng sắt là tèo em ngay nguyên giàn bạc đạn , thay bạc xong nó còn ngon như cũ ??? em chưa xài china đến nỗi banh xác ấy nên chưa biết.


Toàn hỏi cái em ko biết, chỉ biết lớp mạ khi mất thì dao nhanh phải mài.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Tuấn

Lại nói thật nói thiệt thì em nói thế này :

Bác làm máy giống người ta, chỉ vừa đủ yêu cầu, vậy thì khó làm lắm bác ạ. 

Không có khác biệt rõ ràng thì không có thế mạnh nào cả, bán hàng khó lắm. Sao người ta phải mua hàng của bác khi những người khác cũng làm được như vậy ?

Giảm giá thi không ổn rồi. Tài khinh doanh thương mại thì dân kỹ thụt chả hơn ai cả.

Để biết tương đối chút về một nghề nào đấy bác cần từ 7 đến 10 năm. Cũng vừa đủ cho một chu trình kinh tế đi xuống. Lúc ấy thiên hạ đua nhau chết, không có cái gì đặc biệt thì chả ai nhơ đến bác mà ưu tiên mua hàng của bác cả. Hòa chung không khí thua lỗ của cả nước, lúc ấy bác cũng tèo theo à ?

Bác bắt đầu làm lúc kinh tế đang lên, mọi người đang làm ăn dễ, bác cũng thành công theo họ. Bác tưởng bác ngon à ? không phải bác ngon đâu mà là nước nổi thì bèo lên thôi.

Muốn làm được lâu dài bác phải qua được cái ngưỡng này. Còn không thì tranh thủ mà xúc, càng gọn nhẹ càng tốt, khi khó khăn thì tẩu vi thượng sách. Không dễ mà tẩu đâu ạ, cái này ít người làm được lắm. Dân ký thụt càng không làm được.

Năm 2016 bắt đầu khó khăn, 2017 còn khó hơn nữa, 2018 sẽ khối chú ra đi, chỉ có những thằng ngẫn làm tốt hơn yêu cầu mới sống tiếp được thôi. Qua đợt các chú đi hết thì mấy thằng ngẫn này nó sẽ có cơ hội phát triển. 

7 năm để biết làm một nghề, 7 tháng đủ để bác làm máy phần cơ chính xác hơn người, bác còn tiếc công thì em cũng khoanh tay em ạ bác. 

Căn ray không dễ, cặp ray đầu tiên em căn muốn phát khùng, bao nhiêu cụ rát tai nghe điện thoại của em, qua được ngưỡng rồi thì nó thành đơn giản bác ạ. Cạo mặt phẳng cũng vậy, thợ bậc 4 người ta cạo 8h được 1m vuông, chả cần là thợ, bác phay xong, cạo 2 ngày cũng xong con máy. 

Nghề nào cũng vậy, khắc dấu đồng mà không khắc hơn người cũng tèo sớm, mấy thằng thợ hàn thùng hàn chậu cũng thế mà mấy ông làm máy CNC cũng vậy thôi.

----------

huyquynhbk, iamnot.romeo, Khoa C3, Luyến, quangkhanh, secondhand

----------


## Khoa C3

Lại nghịch tiếp

----------

emptyhb, hung1706, solero

----------


## solero

Nếu cục set dao nằm trong cơ cấu này liệu có phải là thay dao tự động không ạ?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Máy uống ổng mà ảnh có đề cập từ trước đó anh. nhìn thấy dc trục xoay, cánh tay đòn, kẹp khuôn.

----------


## Khoa C3

Chưa gắn động cơ và khuôn uốn

----------

CKD, secondhand, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

bác chủ và cả nhà cho em hỏi chút kinh nguyệt gá phôi với  :Smile: 

Hôm nay em phay mấy tấm inox dày 10 ly, em chập 4 tấm lại rồi gá phay biên dạng như thế này :





Chạy nó kêu to lắm các bác ạ. Với cái tấm như thế này mình gá như thế nào để phay được các cạnh xung quanh mà nó đỡ kêu o o các bác ui ? các bác đập chai chỉ em chiêu này với pls  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em lại nhờ trợ lý Du Thị Tuyết báo cáo cụ Tuấn nhé  :Big Grin: . Từ phút 1:45 nha

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Ga con

Đối với inox cụ phải dùng loại dao phay thô thép gió (loại có răng cưa ấy) đi qua một vài pass, sau đó đi tinh lại bằng dao hợp kim.

Do cụ làm ít chứ làm nhiều mà toàn chơi dao hợp kim thì e là... không đủ tiền mua dao ạ :Stick Out Tongue: 

Thanks

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu không ảnh hưởng kĩ thuật lẫn mỹ thuật thì anh khoan nó 2 cái lổ , rồi bắt ốc vào 1 miếng phôi chuẩn rồi dùng eto kẹp lại , phay biên dạng nó có sướng không .

nhìn thấy cái kiểu gá dao là thấy ghét , không kêu mới là chuyện lạ. Phàm thì khi tính toán phay , con dao gá càng ngắn thì càng cứng , phay nó êm hơn , bề mặt đẹp hơn , bền dao hơn. Mai mốt vào đây ta sẽ truyền thụ võ công cho.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Đối với inox cụ phải dùng loại dao phay thô thép gió (loại có răng cưa ấy) đi qua một vài pass, sau đó đi tinh lại bằng dao hợp kim.
> 
> Do cụ làm ít chứ làm nhiều mà toàn chơi dao hợp kim thì e là... không đủ tiền mua dao ạ
> 
> Thanks


Em vừa gúc, con này hả cụ :



Em hỏi ngu tí, bên cạnh sao nó có răng cưa vậy thì nó dùng để phay mặt dưới hay là phay bên cạnh hả cụ ? 

Em để nguyên vết cắt plasma rồi phay thì nó mòn dao cũng nhanh hơn. Chắc lần sau em phải mài qua cho nó hết vết cháy đi đã  :Smile: 





> nếu không ảnh hưởng kĩ thuật lẫn mỹ thuật thì anh khoan nó 2 cái lổ , rồi bắt ốc vào 1 miếng phôi chuẩn rồi dùng eto kẹp lại , phay biên dạng nó có sướng không .
> 
> nhìn thấy cái kiểu gá dao là thấy ghét , không kêu mới là chuyện lạ. Phàm thì khi tính toán phay , con dao gá càng ngắn thì càng cứng , phay nó êm hơn , bề mặt đẹp hơn , bền dao hơn. Mai mốt vào đây ta sẽ truyền thụ võ công cho.


He he thanks sếp, con máy làm chơi chạy thật này bi chừ em mới thấy nó phay được việc phết sếp ạ. Em gá phôi, bỏ cho nó chạy rồi em đi chơi loăng quăng, lúc về thấy nó xong, thích phết sếp ạ.

Để em tìm hiểu các thủ đoạn gá đồ tí, bi chừ mới thấy cần ... hì  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

Nó phay mặt bên chứ cụ.

Nếu lưỡi dao phẳng, gặp đồ cứng hoặc độ bền cao như Inox thì gặp trường hợp ăn mỏng thì dao bị trượt, ăn dày mới cắt được nhưng dao hoặc máy không chịu nổi.

Thế nên phải xài con dao này, lưỡi này nó gặm góc trên thì lưỡi tiếp nó gặm góc dưới, nói chung ăn từng lưỡi thì dày hơn (so với me cắt liền) nhưng phoi bị băm vụn ra từng đoạn nên máy hay dao nó vẫn chịu nổi.

Không hiểu sao con dao phay thô này e dùng dao thép gió bền hơn hợp kim nhiều, dao hợp kim chỉ dùng khi gặp hàng cứng quá thôi, còn inox thì nhanh mẻ quá.

Thanks.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

inox cứng dẻo mà gacon , nên đôi lúc tốc độ chậm thép gió lại ngon hơn hợp kim carbide, nó không mẻ me bậy bạ , chỉ mòn thôi .

Ngày trước còn làm máy nữ trang , anh toàn lấy thép gió tốt mài dao cắt sáp , cắt 1 pass tinh sau 12-15 mm sáp là bình thường , xài 1 tháng mài bén lưỡi cắt lại 1 lần , còn dùng dao hợp kim phải chơi bước thô từng lớp tối đa 3mm , chứ sâu hơn nó gãy mủi dao. Ngày trước có đi hội thảo cái máy cnc revo của USA , hỏi nó cắt ra sao với dao hơp kim xoắn , nó nói cắt từng lớp 3 mm đến 4mm , thế là cười vậy máy của USA thua xa máy mình về tính hiệu quả , và kết quả Revo chỉ bán được 1 cái duy nhất tại VN và cái máy chạy vài lần phủ bụi luôn , bán lại không ai thèm mua. Giá 27K USD không bao gồm phần mềm cam của matrix.

----------

Ga con, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Em học được chiêu ramping của cụ Quỳnh dùng để phay biên dạng kín. Ui nó phay hốc ngon thôi rồi. Cụ ấy có dạy em là khi phay biên dạng hở thì phải cài thế này thế nọ. Não em nó chậm hiểu nên em ứ thèm hiểu, cứ chơi ramping cái đã. Em đặt bước ramp là 0,5, chỗ depth gì gì đấy. Thế là hôm qua đứng trông máy mới thấy Z nó hạ từ từ ... nó vát từ đầu này đến đầu kia, đầu tiên nó ăn mỏng, sang đến đầu kia nó thành ra ăn 1 ly các cụ ạ. Ui lúc ấy em mới hiểu là biên dạn kín với biên dạng hở  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Dao 20 đầu tiên em để S 1800, F 350, chạy đến đoạn cuối nó kêu như bò ấy. Hạ S xuống còn 1100, F vẫn giữ nguyên thì nó đỡ kêu. 

Để em kiếm con dao phay thô như cụ Gacon chỉ, em về phay thử  :Smile:  

Còn vụ gá dao ngắn thì để em sửa lại  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  mấy lần phay sắt em để dài lòng thòng nó vẫn ăn ầm ầm, bi chừ phay inox phải sửa, phải sửa .... Thanks các cụ nhé.

----------


## Khoa C3

C45

----------

GOHOME

----------


## Khoa C3

Những anh chàng số phận hẩm hiu...

----------

CKD

----------


## Khoa C3

Sắp có cơm rồi

----------

CKD, Ga con, huyquynhbk, Luyến, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## phuocviet346

Ống đồng bị móp rồi

----------


## Khoa C3

Móp ở chỗ nào vậy bác?

----------


## CKD

Phần có U có hơi biến dạng tẹo, từ tròn thành oval. Nhưng vẫn rất đẹp, trơn lán, không bị nhăn.
Uốn ống mỏng mà không có dưởng (mandrel nose insert) được vậy là đẹp lắm rồi.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## hoahong102

ăn chơi quá thể đáng,  ấy uốn ống mà chơi ASD 20AC+911

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> ăn chơi quá thể đáng,  ấy uốn ống mà chơi ASD 20AC+911


chết vẫn chưa gửi mấy cái pot cho a @@

//ống uốn đẹp quá

----------


## Khoa C3

Ánh sáng đã lừa tình được mấy chàng trai.Thực tế ko hề móp tẹo nào đâu.

----------


## Khoa C3

SKD11 Sau nhiệt luyện, Finish: D5ball, S7200 F1500 overstep 0.08, lượng dư phá thô 0.1

----------

Bongmayquathem, buithonamk42, cnclaivung, occutit

----------


## Khoa C3

Chuẩn bị nghịch ngợm 1 em '' 2 bớt'' beton nữa.

----------

CKD, Ga con, nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## Khoa C3

Chuẩn bị tẩn.

----------

buithonamk42, CKD, emptyhb, Ga con, Himd, imechavn, Nam CNC, saudau, writewin

----------


## Khoa C3

Thành quả ngày '' giải phóng thủ đô''

----------

Ga con, huuminhsh, writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

khiếp quá , ăn chơi thật.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## writewin

mạnh tay thật, chỉ thích con dao nhỏ nhỏ thôi, ke ke

----------


## huuminhsh

> Thành quả ngày '' giải phóng thủ đô''


cho em hỏi ngu cái .sao cái j cũng to mà con spin nó nhỏ vậy bác  :Big Grin: .bộ này mà lên 5 trục luôn chắc phê lắm á !

----------


## Khoa C3

Máy bé tẹo mà bác.  Khung có 300kg thôi.
Với do hoàn cảnh kinh tế khó khăn nên phải dùng con bé bé.

----------


## Gamo

Bác nào lấy con TQ 3.7KW đổi bác Khoa C3 kìa

----------


## Khoa C3

Dạ thiếu tiền mua dây điện to nữa cụ ơi.

----------


## Khoa C3

Sáng ra đã gặm phải cục xuơng  :Frown:

----------

Gamo, hoangson, hung1706, Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

ai sao chứ tớ không thèm cắt cái chi tiết này , đã văn hóa Văn Lang rồi thêm rồng phụng china vào sao nó cùi bắp vậy ta , đúng là gà vịt lẫn lộn , cha nào dùng cái này đúng dỏm đời, mà cái thằng chịu cắt còn dỏm hơn....Hohohoho.

----------

Gamo, Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Nhàu cháu nghèo, chết đói tới nơi rồi, gặp gì gặm nấy. Thôi ko chém gió nữa, đi vay gạo nấu cơm chiều đã.

----------


## Nam CNC

giấy rách cũng giữ lấy lề .... nghèo cho sạch rách cho thơm hohohoh mà thôi cho qua , có thực mới vực được đạo , cái đĩa này cũng cho chú đi ăn nhà hàng nhá .


Mấy con máy bê tông kia đâu , sao không up tiếp.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Đang chờ đủ ngày đủ tháng xếp ợ.

----------


## Khoa C3

Không biết gọi là phá thô hay chạy tinh nữa

----------


## Tuấn

Các sư huynh cho em hỏi ngu tẹo cách lấy tâm lỗ với ạ. 

Em cho cái mũi phay chạm cạnh bên này lỗ, bấm x=0, rồi cho chạm cạnh bên kia lỗ, lấy số ấy chia đôi rồi dịch cái mũi vào thì thành X=0 của tâm lỗ.

Cái số chết tiệt ấy nó thường lẻ lắm ạ, chia khó bỏ xừ, có cách nào chia đôi nó nhanh hơn không ạ ? 

Sư huynh nào biết bày cho em với, em củm ơn

----------


## Nam CNC

lấy máy tính casio hay cái dt chia cho nhanh anh , nạp vào 4 cái số lẻ cho nó chắc cú.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Các sư huynh cho em hỏi ngu tẹo cách lấy tâm lỗ với ạ. 
> 
> Em cho cái mũi phay chạm cạnh bên này lỗ, bấm x=0, rồi cho chạm cạnh bên kia lỗ, lấy số ấy chia đôi rồi dịch cái mũi vào thì thành X=0 của tâm lỗ.
> 
> Cái số chết tiệt ấy nó thường lẻ lắm ạ, chia khó bỏ xừ, có cách nào chia đôi nó nhanh hơn không ạ ? 
> 
> Sư huynh nào biết bày cho em với, em củm ơn


chia đôi thế này liệu có chính xác không ạ. Nếu mình dịch chuyển từ đầu này qua đầu kia theo đúng chiều dài đường kính của đường tròn thì chính xác, còn nếu dịch chuyển đó nhỏ hơn đường kính đường tròn thì phải làm sao ạ. E cũng đang thắc mắc về vụ dò tâm đường tròn này. Cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## Ga con

Khỉ họ, hy vọng ngon lắm đạt chính xác cỡ 0.01mm là quá ngon rồi, gia công còn sai số nữa, đầu dò còn sai số ác nữa, tính chi cao cho mệt đầu.

E mua cái đầu dò điện của TQ về gắn lên chạm thử thấy nếu không có kinh nghiệm thì dò cạnh sai cả dzem, dò tâm lỗ hoặc tâm của khối đặc sai cũng gần gần đó, cố gắng hết sức ngon lắm cũng đến vài %mm, hic.

Thanks.

----------


## Ona

> chia đôi thế này liệu có chính xác không ạ. Nếu mình dịch chuyển từ đầu này qua đầu kia theo đúng chiều dài đường kính của đường tròn thì chính xác, còn nếu dịch chuyển đó nhỏ hơn đường kính đường tròn thì phải làm sao ạ. E cũng đang thắc mắc về vụ dò tâm đường tròn này. Cảm ơn các bác.


Không cần phải biết đường kính của hình tròn là bao nhiêu đâu nhé bác.

----------

Mai Minh Hoàng

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Không cần phải biết đường kính của hình tròn là bao nhiêu đâu nhé bác.


à đã hiểu. Cảm ơn bác rất nhiều. ^^

----------


## Khoa C3

Căn chỉnh, khoá cứng bàn máy chuẩn bị đổ lớp keo cuối.




Làm máy này nhàn quá  :Wink:

----------

Gamo, hung1706

----------


## Gamo

Good quá ta, đồng hồ bị hư rồi hả?

Ông dùng xi măng hay epoxy?

----------


## Khoa C3

Đồng hồ dựt trộm, ko đảm bảo chất lượng. Dùng êpoxy thì đắt, bê tông khối lớn đổ xong nó nóng. Đang lăn tăn đi vay tiền mua epoxy hay nhắm mắt làm liều chơi betong

----------


## duonghoang

--- Dùng bê tông đúc xong mai mốt nó có bị co ngót gì ko bác nhỉ? Mà nếu có thì nó tầm khoảng bao nhiêu vậy bác?

----------


## Khoa C3

Be tông nhue máy cũ em ko thấy co. Tránh nhiệt lúc mới đổ thì dùng nước đá thay vì nước thường.

----------


## Nam CNC

cái đồng hồ so nó bèo , chân dò càng ngắn càng chính xác , cái này lấy đâu ra cái giò dài dữ vậy cha .

----------


## Khoa C3

Mua new ở tô ki ô đấy thánh.

----------


## hung1706

hehe nó ko phẳng thì phả cho nó phẳng, XYZ trên 1 cụm thì vấn đề khó nhằn là canh chỉnh thì bọn Jambon nó giải quyết cho cụ rồi còn gì nữa  :Smile: )))

----------


## Nam CNC

hên xui , lấy 2 cái khác nhau dò thử xem , xem 2 cái nhạy như nhau hay không chứ khộng thôi thằng này đứng im còn thằng kia lưng tưng mà bê tông vào rồi sao kéo nó lên chú.

----------


## Gamo

Đúc cái bệ mới...

Cơ mà trong trường hợp đó phi tang xác cái bệ cũ kiểu gì nhỉ?

----------


## Khoa C3

Ko phải test bằng 1 cái đâu ợ.


Em tìm dc 1 cái không hỏng nhé.mừng rơi nước dãi.

----------


## Khoa C3

Đang rảnh nghịch ngợm sửa cái đồng hồ hôm qa bị hỏng.

----------


## Nam CNC

Vẫn chưa được , kim còn nhảy là chưa xong , đưa cho Lão tuấn nạo đê heheheh

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ Gamo làm con epoxy cho lão Khoa sợ đê  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Khoa C3

Đó chỉ là cái đế để bắt cái bàn lên.quay chơi chơi cho vui chứ con máy này cùi bắp mà đại ka.

----------


## Nam CNC

đã chém chem cho thấu xương chứ chi .... nhớ cái thỏa thuận với tớ nhé , hết cái dự án thù hồi vốn và lãi thì cái spindle kia quay đầu à hahahahaha.


Mấy con dao 2mm 4 me cán 6 chưa có à.


nhìn tới lui chú biết tận dụng con máy thiệt , nhìn nó ngon quá xá , nhỏ nhưng quá đỉnh , đeo bám không lại chú rồi , chú cưỡi ngựa đi xa quá .

----------


## Khoa C3

D2 D3 3m3 cán 6 me dài 10mm mới về. sang thứ 2 em chuyển nếu cần.

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi , hệ 3 me cắt nhôm mà , cắt đồng hổng ngon , hệ cắt thép xem ra ngon hơn.

----------


## Ga con

Dao nào xài được không a

Thành Lợi Tạ Uyên hôm trước e thấy nhiều lắm.

Thanks.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy con này là hơp kim hay thép gió vậy ? me khá thẳng chắc vật liệu mềm cắt ngon lắm à , để ghé thử xem nó là gì.

----------


## terminaterx300

> mấy con này là hơp kim hay thép gió vậy ? me khá thẳng chắc vật liệu mềm cắt ngon lắm à , để ghé thử xem nó là gì.


cái của nợ đóa là mũi khoan, ahihi

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Ờ em cũng thấy nó là mũi khoan nhọn nhọn ở đầu mà sao kêu dao  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Mặt bích trục z

----------

occutit, solero

----------


## Khoa C3

Đi sắt vụn vớ dc cục sắt đểu



Về ướm ướm thế đek nào lại hợp kik thước của mình.

Chiến ngay

----------

Ga con, ppgas

----------


## huuminhsh

cho em hỏi ngu cái làm sao mình vát mép được cái lỗ vậy bác

----------


## Khoa C3

Có 3d_chamfer đó bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

phi 62 hả chú Khoa ? ngon quá xá , tớ vẫn luôn nhớ cái thỏa thuận ấy đó.

----------


## solero

> Đi sắt vụn vớ dc cục sắt đểu
> 
> Về ướm ướm thế đek nào lại hợp kik thước của mình.


Điêu có số ...

----------


## huuminhsh

> Có 3d_chamfer đó bác.


em nhìn kỹ lại thì thấy vẫn bị giống em haha.ở góc tù ăn sâu còn góc nhọn ăn ít .cái đó bức xúc bữa h mà không có cách giải quyết chắc phải lên 5 trục mới sử được dụ này quá

----------


## Khoa C3

Up



@mít tơ Nam fi 61.91 chứ.

----------

huanpt, huuminhsh, Nam CNC

----------


## Khoa C3

Trời mưa ngồi buồn khắc chơi

----------


## Khoa C3

Máy sắp chạy dc rồi

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Diyodira

panel sao hông thấy nút servo on/off, spindle on/off

tks

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Em tiết kiệm nhôm.mấy nut khác để ở cánh tủ.

----------


## hoctap256

anh KHoa sang tên ngay cái đk nhé....... chơi kiểu ý méo ổn đâu :v

----------


## Khoa C3

Dk là cái zì hử chàng?

----------


## Khoa C3

Câu lai.  :Big Grin:

----------

Bongmayquathem, Ga con, Gamo, huanpt

----------

